# WWE Hall Of Fame 2017 Official Discussion Thread



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is the greatest Hall of Fame group of inductees ever?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Is the greatest Hall of Fame group of inductees ever?


Its an incredible lineup, but 2013 takes this award for me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> Its an incredible lineup, but 2013 takes this award for me.


Really?

If anything, 2014 is the one that runs it close with Warrior, Jake Roberts, Razor Ramon etc.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

So whos going to be the celebrity? does anyone have a guess?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mutant God said:


> So whos going to be the celebrity? does anyone have a guess?


Shaq? Supposed to have match with Big Show at WM this year in Orlando. Same city where he played basketball at start of his career.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Mutant God said:


> So whos going to be the celebrity? does anyone have a guess?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DDP and Rude in the same HOF class. Nothing against Angle, but they are the headliners of this HOF class to me, personally.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

This one of favorite line ups.


----------



## Jericholic27 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty stacked HOF, probably the best line-up tbh. 

Who is going to induct Angle and DDP?

I'd love for Stone Cold or AJ to induct Angle and it would be special if Jake and Hall inducted DDP. 

Let it happen, Vince!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Really?
> 
> If anything, 2014 is the one that runs it close with Warrior, Jake Roberts, Razor Ramon etc.


I think so. Bruno, Foley, Booker, Backlund, Trish and of course


Spoiler: Celebrity Inducteee



:trump


 for me top 2014 and 2017.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

My guest on who will induct them?

Angle - Triple H or Bob Backlund or maybe even Iron Sheik (lol)
Rock ’n’ Roll Express - Jim Cornette or Jerry Lawler
Teddy Long - Doom (Ron Simmons and Butch Reed)
DDP - Jake The Snake
Beth Phoenix - Stephanie McMahon
Rick Rude - Ricky Steamboat


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> My guest on who will induct them?
> 
> Angle - Triple H or Bob Backlund or maybe even Iron Sheik (lol)
> Rock ’n’ Roll Express - Jim Cornette or Jerry Lawler
> ...


I'd LOVE for Cornette to induct the Rock 'n Rolls, but despite him unquestionably being the best choice, his relationship with the WWE isn't the greatest. 

JBL and big Ron will prob induct Teddy Long, but he damn well better give Butch Reed some love in his speech!!


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

1990WCW said:


> I'd LOVE for Cornette to induct the Rock 'n Rolls, but despite him unquestionably being the best choice, his relationship with the WWE isn't the greatest.
> 
> JBL and big Ron will prob induct Teddy Long, *but he damn well better give Butch Reed some love in his speech!!*


He probably will.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

great line up. not the best but great.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> My guest on who will induct them?
> 
> Angle - Triple H or Bob Backlund or maybe even Iron Sheik (lol)
> Rock ’n’ Roll Express - Jim Cornette or Jerry Lawler
> ...


Reed is currently suing WWE and Cornette is most likely banned from the building.

I still am not huge on Beth Phoenix as I think there are probably ten women who belong in there before her(Chyna, Elizabeth, Sable, Luna Vachon, Missy Hyatt, Ivory, Molly Holly, Mickie, Terri Runnels, Victoria).

Other than that this is a great class. Shawn Michaels should induct the Rock'n Rollers as he owes his early career to their gimmick.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cornette would get the pop of the weekend if he came out as a surprise to induct Rock 'n' Roll Express.


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

I am happy with this class so far. I was a big fan of Rick Rude. Angle, DDP, Beth and Teddy were all great too. I only know about the RNRE with their mid 90s run with WCW and late 90s run with WWE. There peak years in the 80s with NWA & AWA I didn't really watch too much because I WWE was life back then and no other company existed (until early 90s).

Regarding the Celebrity I really hope its not Shaq this year. I understand its Orlando and all but screw that. So much more deserving...CYNDI LAUPER? REGIS PHILBIN? ALI? WILLIAM SHATTNER? LT? Hell even PAM ANDERSON?

I wrote a article at http://thewwpn.com/most-deserving-p...ctees-from-the-mind-of-the-prodigal-one-jayb/

I list my most deserving to go into the HOF, while some are probably impossible (like Owen and the behind the scene issues with his fam and WWE) I did list Rude as #1 and for the Celebrity Wing I put Cyndi Lauper, I really think she deserves it for all her contributions.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Blue meanie should of been on this list.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

2014 Had an awesome line-up but, IMO, this is the best one since 2006, maybe even 2005 (my favorite HOF). Loaded line-up.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Is the greatest Hall of Fame group of inductees ever?


Apart from Beth, I'd say it's one of the best so far although whoever the celebrity inductee is come Monday could change that. 1 out of 7 I could overlook but 2 out of 7...yeah, I don't think I can. I'm iffy on Beth, not saying she's not deserving but I think there are much more deserving women who should've went in before her. I mean her era wasn't that long ago and is looked at as the dark ages of the women's division. I hope the celebrity inductee is Cyndi Lauper, she's the most deserving celebrity imo and it's been a long time coming.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Wish Vader was on this lineup.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mastodonic said:


> Wish Vader was on this lineup.


I really hope he's in it next year and I really hope he's still here too of course, considering his current health issues.  He should he in it and I know he's expressed in the past his desire to be in I believe too.

This year's HOF is pretty damn stacked though. DDP/Rude/Express and Kurt freaking Angle headlining it. It's a great class.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

This is an excellent class, especially with Angle, DDP and Rude. I have nothing against Beth Phoenix and she probably has done enough to be inducted but there are other women who should have gone in ahead of her. I would have loved to see Ivory get inducted.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

They are a few rumors floating around that it is indeed Cyndi Lauper to be the celebrity inductee this year. Hope that's true.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Happy to see DDP get the recognition he deserves. He was always a fun one to watch in WCW. The only memory I really have of him in WWE is being a motivational speaker and him trying to motivate Christian :lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Apparently, William Regal is rumored to be announced for the HOF this week.



> According to PWInsider.com, it’s expected that William Regal will be announced for the WWE Hall of Fame this week.
> 
> Regal was one of the names rumored a few months ago to be inducted.
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/possible-wwe-hall-of-fame-spoiler


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

december_blue said:


> Apparently, William Regal is rumored to be announced for the HOF this week.



That would fucking rule! fact


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cena will be inducting Kurt Angle.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842421693771599872


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

guess they could not find anyone better


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

FFS Angle clearly said he wanted Austin to induct him. Smh


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The only logical reason I see behind Cena doing it was because Cena's first match was against Angle. Which is pretty dumb as it makes it all about Cena :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Eh, I don't see the problem with it tbh.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JBL & Ron Simmons will be inducting Teddy Long.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842784477688594434


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Attention Kurt Angle fans:*

Here is a little tribute to Kurt Angle for his fans. Please check out this classic clip of the time he got drafted to Raw back in 2005. Hope you folks enjoy the video. It's a good one 






This segment though. 5 well-dressed legends and worthy Hall of Famers in the same ring together :banderas


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

For the first time ever the Hall of Fame is relevant.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

When Kurt Angle returns on Raw for the first time in 11 years, I hope that he receives an amazing ovation just like he did in this video :mark:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I remember reading that Cena was one of the names Angle would've liked to induct him in along with Austin and Undertaker but I'm pretty sure Austin would've been Angle's top choice to induct him as Angle has praised the hell out of Austin for learning a lot from him and helping him with his career. Either Austin wasn't available to induct him on the day of the Hall Of Fame or WWE must've convinced Angle into letting Cena induct him instead of Austin


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843871526030131200
:mark:


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843871526030131200
> :mark:


Oh. My. GOD!!!!!! ???


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843871526030131200
> :mark:


HOF was going to be great with or without him, but this is going to be the best part of Mania weekend. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Corney?

:done

Good. Couldn't really be anyone else with the Rock and Rolls and I'm glad he's inducting them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOF looking GREAT this year. Gonna be the best part of the weekend.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*Jim Cornette to induct The Rock ‘n’ Roll Express into the WWE Hall of Fame*



> The Rock ‘n’ Roll Express will be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame by one of their biggest rivals, Jim Cornette.
> 
> The tennis racket-wielding manager may have spent the better part of three decades trying to put an end to Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson, but even he can’t doubt the influence they’ve had on sports-entertainment.












If they allow Jim Cornette back and have a live mic that means that really anyone can comeback in this company.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

That's surprising because this guy has been grilling WWE all over


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

WOW, Cornette on open mic? There is no talent (other then Billy Jack Haynes) that doesn't have a chance to come back to WWE in some capacity now.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

You can go and check Jim Cornette twitter I don't think the induction will go well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More and more I think about it, this is going to be amazing. Cornette. :mark:


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Lemmy better be the celebrity inductee.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

How long before they cut his mic? "DUNN you buck tooth cocksucker! Don't think i don't see you back there!"


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

I might actually watch just to hear Cornettes cut a promo.

I dream about him managing The Revival.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Cornette is back for one night only I assume, How hard is it going to be for him not to say FUCK!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy shit Jimmy Cornette :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin Owens should induct him


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jim Cornette inducting the Rock & Roll is what I am looking forward to most at WrestleMania now. This will be the first Hall of Fame I watch. Well, I'll watch that segment of it. Cornette is a master on the mic, and I expect this induction to be a thing of beauty. He is not going to fuck this up for his boys. I just hope this leads to Cornette collaborating with the WWE on other projects -- and possibly coming in as an on-air talent to manage The Revival.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes!

Yes!

Yes!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Holy shit, JIMMAY is inducting them?! :mark: :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cornette inducting the Rock N Roll Express?? What a hypocrite.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Cornette, with an open mic please drop a pipebomb! :cornetteunkout:vince6


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you, fuck you, bye!


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Jay Valero said:


> Thank you, fuck you, bye!


That would rule! :fact


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843871526030131200
> :mark:


WWE has the guts to give JIM CORNETTE A LIVE MIC at an arguably pretentious ceramony promoted so seriously!!

Jim Cornette with a LIVE MIC for a main roster production first time in what, 19 years? more? That could be some all-time stuff


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jim Cornette on WWE TV again is shocking in its self lol. Idea pick but makes me wonder how much they paid him :lmao

Watch out Kevin Dunn.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844234687782375424
I'm all for it. Means we get to hear this classic theme again:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So excited for Bischoff. Can't wait to hear his speech for DDP


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Eric Bischoff to induct DDP into the Hall of Fame*

https://www.wwe.com/shows/wwe-hall-...ticle/eric-bischoff-ddp-wwe-hall-of-fame-2017












> Former Raw General Manager and WCW figurehead Eric Bischoff will induct his close friend, Diamond Dallas Page, into the WWE Hall of Fame on Friday, March 31, live on WWE Network.
> 
> Full WWE Hall of Fame coverage | Start your 30-day free trial today
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Eric Bischoff to induct DDP into the Hall of Fame*

Awesome. Bischoff and Cornette on the same night is going to be gold.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Vince McMahon, Eric Bishoff and Jim Cornette in the same building on the same night... wow...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Never seen Eric Bischoff or Brad Maddox in the same room.

How convenient.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Vince McMahon, Eric Bishoff and Jim Cornette in the same building on the same night... wow...


Add Paul Heyman to the mix  

Now all we need is Vince Russo


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Learned something new today. Bischoff was in AWA.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844597360026144768
Expected Edge, but whatever.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Interesting. Based on interviews she had done a few weeks ago, Kelly Kelly had basically confirmed that she would be inducting Beth. Beth & Nattie are best friends, so that makes sense and is a better choice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844598354927497216


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bischoff putting DDP in is such a fitting call. Can't wait to see that induction speech. Speaking of Eric, I wonder if he goes in the WWE Hall of Fame one day. From a contribution to the business standpoint, he absolutely deserves it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Bischoff putting DDP in is such a fitting call. Can't wait to see that induction speech. Speaking of Eric, I wonder if he goes in the WWE Hall of Fame one day. From a contribution to the business standpoint, he absolutely deserves it.


Everybody is going in including Bischoff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> Everybody is going in including Bischoff.


I hope so. Only thing that gives me a slight pause is that he did try to put Vince out of business. I know Vince hired him, but I wonder if he thinks hiring someone is a completely different thing than putting that person in your Hall of Fame. I'm sure he'll put him in at some point, especially when they start to run out of people. That should be a good speech, too.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Bischoff putting DDP in is such a fitting call. Can't wait to see that induction speech. Speaking of Eric, I wonder if he goes in the WWE Hall of Fame one day. From a contribution to the business standpoint, he absolutely deserves it.


I think Bischoff will def go into the HOF one day. Ted Turner I don't think so.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Noticed HoF ticket prices are quite low, going to wait them out and hopefully pick one up mega cheap on the day*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Legacy Award inductees for this year:



> Based on T-shirts that have been printed, these are the Legacy Award Hall of Famers for the WWE Hall of Fame this year:
> 
> *Judy Grable -- *One of the female stars of the 50s. She took her name from Betty Grable. She wasn't one of the top tier women in her era but she was a legitimate star.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Cornette inducting RnR Express, Bischoff inducting DDP :mark:

Wonder if Cornette will bump into Shawn Michaels backstage :done

So, just the Celebrity inductee left I assume. Please be Cyndi Lauper :lenny2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope so. Only thing that gives me a slight pause is that he did try to put Vince out of business. I know Vince hired him, but I wonder if he thinks hiring someone is a completely different thing than putting that person in your Hall of Fame. I'm sure he'll put him in at some point, especially when they start to run out of people. That should be a good speech, too.


Bisch will someday get in. Even if WWE chooses to punish Eric and take a minimalist stance on Bischoff's role in the NWO's success, Bischoff will at least get in as a performer. Particularly with Teddy Long in. IMO. a decently underrated player of the role, particularly his chemistry with Austin in 2003. Nobody was gonna touch Vince/Austin authority-wise, but Bischoff and Austin still had solid chemistry together. [/B] 

Also, Bischoff isn't a guy who necessitates headlining like a few names presumably coming up in the next five years or so. You can just throw Eric in the middle or start no problem. Plus, he has been on Jericho's show and a JBL network interview plus presenting here: so relationships must be mending.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

just1988 said:


> *Noticed HoF ticket prices are quite low, going to wait them out and hopefully pick one up mega cheap on the day*


I can think of one announcement that might well have changed that!

Thank you, fuck you, bye...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

About fucking time Haystacks was put in. Not on the same level as Andre though? Reporter needs an education!

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nightrow said:


> Cornette inducting RnR Express, Bischoff inducting DDP :mark:
> 
> Wonder if Cornette will bump into Shawn Michaels backstage :done
> 
> So, just the Celebrity inductee left I assume. Please be Cyndi Lauper :lenny2


That would be awesome also if he bumped into Owens too bad Russo isn't going to be there.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

I wonder if there will be a celebrity this year. Hope it's Cindi Lauper or Lawrence Taylor. Knowing WWE it will probably be K-Fed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I've read speculation on a couple of sites that they might not have a celebrity go in this year. There was the thought that Shaq could go in as a way to hype the match against Big Show, but that match doesn't appear to be happening now. And apparently, Cyndi Lauper will be on tour in Australia next weekend. I'm not sure who else would be appropriate for this year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mohammed Ali? I know he'd be posthumous,. But he deserves it. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

zrc said:


> Mohammed Ali? I know he'd be posthumous,. But he deserves it.
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk



He deserves it and it will be great, however with Rick Rude already announced WWE may not want 2 posthumous inductees. He should have gone in years ago to be honest.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wrestlefire said:


> I can think of one announcement that might well have changed that!
> 
> Thank you, fuck you, bye...


*Down to $12 and been offered a free ticket. Still dropping.
*


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

zrc said:


> About fucking time Haystacks was put in. Not on the same level as Andre though? Reporter needs an education!
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


Promptly! Haystacks is mentioned in all the documentaries about pro wrestling I've seen. Also surprised it took this long to Dr. Jerry Graham to get inducted given he's reportedly Vince's favorite.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> I'm not sure who else would be appropriate for this year.


Alice Cooper!

- Vic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Whilst I'd have preferred a few more names this year (Vader in particular) I'm happy we have less inductions. It gives them longer to talk about their careers and opens more spots for future classes. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

They really need to space out these big names because they're eventually going to run out of attractions so I'm happy with the size number of this year's line-up.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

zrc said:


> Whilst I'd have preferred a few more names this year (Vader in particular) I'm happy we have less inductions. It gives them longer to talk about their careers and opens more spots for future classes.
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


I think Vader would have been a cert this year if not for his health issues. He was hospitalised very recently, I believe.

But this year's HOF is a spectacle the way it is. Great list of inductees, as well as inductors.

Kurt Angle as the headliner... His entire WWE run was my formative years of watching the stuff, and he was one of my favourites. I've been actively hoping for him to turn up back in WWE every year around Mania, and here we are. Having Cena as the inductor is a nice nod to their history, and he's sure to do a classy speech. Also introduces Kurt as a big deal to Cena's under 12 years old fanbase who aren't familiar with what a great he is.

Rock N Roll Express. Full disclosure, I don't know too much about these guys, got to watch some of their stuff on the Network during my down time over the next few days. But Jim Cornette doing the induction should be a speech that goes down in history!

DDP- deserves every bit of the induction for his work in helping people with DDP Yoga, as well as his wrestling career. Easy E doing the induction is sure to be special too.

Teddy Long has a rich history in wrestling, and is a very deserving inductee as a personality. But I'm most looking forward to the stories APA are going to tell about him.

Rick Rude- Tremendous, charismatic, incredible athlete. Deserved this spot a long time ago. Might not be as entertaining, with Steamboat inducting and of course the gravitas of a posthumous induction, but a very worthy HOFer.

Beth Phoenix... she seems like a nice lady. She was talented, but is a very odd choice to induct right now, so soon after her retirement. I hope it doesn't have anything to do with who she's married to, because I can think of quite a few that deserve to go in long before her. I won't lose sleep over it, but yeah, a strange inclusion.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Kurt Angle is truly one of the greatest performers this business has ever seen and a personal top 10 of mine. Someone who can play the comedy heel or face or the super serious "I WILL SNAP YOUR ANKLE" heel or face and someone who would give 150% everywhere he went, much to the detriment of his body. Whether he has some form of on screen role in WWE this year is up in the air but would be incredible if it happened no matter the capacity of said role. As for Cena doing the induction, I support it! Him and Angle headlined many PPV matches together and some of my favorite matches from both men's resumes are with each other and Angle's hand in putting Cena over is often understated. :angle

I've only recently discovered The Rock 'N Roll Express in the past 2 years (THANK YOU WWE NETWORK <3) but I can see why they're among the most influential tag teams in the history of the business and Jim Cornette doing the speech already makes me more excited for this than Mania :lol

"Ravishing" Rick Rude was a man my grandmother (who, along with my dad got me into wrestling) LOVED and could not stop talking about, even after his passing. I've seen a lot of his matches over the years and well they don't make men like him anymore, both in wrestling and real life. :x The Steamer doing his induction is very cool!

Diamond Dallas Page had a great career but I truly think he's going in for his DDP Yoga and he absolutely deserves it. As for his actual wrestling career, multiple time WCW champ, had a classic feud with Randy Savage, and gave Goldberg the best match of his career. Glad Bischoff is doing the speech just to hear his awesome WWE theme again!









Teddy Long will always be one of my favorite personalities from WWE TV in the post Attitude era and I love that the Acolytes are inducting him! HOLLA HOLLA









Beth Phoenix will always be one of my favorites! She was the right woman at the wrong time. Put her in today's environment and she'd easily be one of the top stars on Raw or Smackdown. Yes, I would've loved Chyna but there's unfortunately a lot of political reasons why that's not going to happen anytime soon. As for Natalya inducting her, it's the only logical choice as her and her husband Edge never had any on screen interactions. 









All in all, a fantastic main class this year. One of the best ever to be honest.


----------



## Lapo87 (Sep 7, 2016)

What's the cheapest tickets going for the HOF?


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> The WWE at press time had not announced its legacy members to the Hall of Fame, nor, with the final television show before the ceremony on 3/31 having already taken place, will this be pushed in any way on television before the event.
> 
> The only information that we’re aware of is that these names are on a commemorative t-shirt that was being printed.
> 
> ...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

He's at Orlando, guys!! Kurt freakin' Angle is finally *HERE *:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> Kurt Angle is truly one of the greatest performers this business has ever seen and a personal top 10 of mine. Someone who can play the comedy heel or face or the super serious "I WILL SNAP YOUR ANKLE" heel or face and someone who would give 150% everywhere he went, much to the detriment of his body. Whether he has some form of on screen role in WWE this year is up in the air but would be incredible if it happened no matter the capacity of said role. As for Cena doing the induction, I support it! Him and Angle headlined many PPV matches together and some of my favorite matches from both men's resumes are with each other and Angle's hand in putting Cena over is often understated. :angle
> 
> I've only recently discovered The Rock 'N Roll Express in the past 2 years (THANK YOU WWE NETWORK <3) but I can see why they're among the most influential tag teams in the history of the business and Jim Cornette doing the speech already makes me more excited for this than Mania :lol
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Hall Of Fame tonight and no celebrity inductee. WOW!

- Vic


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Will Ambrose be at HOF?!?! :mark: 
Last year he slashed red carpet with his walk like 








:bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

THANK YOU, FUCK YOU, BYE


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is tonight, correct?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Duplicate post. My bad.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm just looking at the list of inductees over the years... why the fuck isn't The Rock in there yet? If it wasn't for him and Austin, the company would have gone to shit before the turn of the millenium.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3 of my all-time favorites making a reunion 








TyAbbotSucks said:


> This is tonight, correct?


Yes, you are correct


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Karnivore said:


> I'm just looking at the list of inductees over the years... why the fuck isn't The Rock in there yet? If it wasn't for him and Austin, the company would have gone to shit before the turn of the millenium.


Not retired yet 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DammitC said:


> 3 of my all-time favorites making a reunion


So, second season of the E&C Show confirmed? Loved that, and Kurt with Edge and Christian is always gold.

Heading down to the Amway Center now. This should be fantastic!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm rewatching my favorite HOF ceremony, which is 2005. The ovation Hogan got when Sylvester Stallone inducted him was unreal but I think Kurt Angle might surpass that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see Angle tonight :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Can't wait to see Angle tonight :mark:


Your sig matches perfectly with your post :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

when is this on the Network? (in GMT?)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> when is this on the Network? (in GMT?)


12 for red carpet, 1 for main show.

Can somebody please recommend me some DDP matches? I really have not seen much of his work.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

TheatricalEssence said:


> 12 for red carpet, 1 for main show.
> 
> Can somebody please recommend me some DDP matches, I really have not seen much of his work.


cheers


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Your sig matches perfectly with your post :lol


:lol 

It is a perfect gif.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this tonight.. Even if I don't exactly have the appreciation of today's shows There is just too many good moments probably going to be on this show tonight to miss! And I think I'll even go back and watch the last years since I missed it.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> Hall Of Fame tonight and no celebrity inductee. WOW!
> 
> - Vic


Couldn't even at least induct Triple H's boy, Lemmy, in if Cyndi and Shaq weren't available as I read previously.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TheatricalEssence said:


> 12 for red carpet, 1 for main show.
> 
> Can somebody please recommend me some DDP matches? I really have not seen much of his work.


DDP vs Goldberg - Halloween Havoc '98
DDP vs Macho Man - Great American Bash '97
DDP vs Eddie Guerrero - Starrcade '96


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm highly looking forward to tonight's ceremony. 

For the level of talent, achievements, the passion and dedication Kurt Angle still to this very day puts into the business he should get the highest praise. Angle has my utmost respect and admiration for literally putting his life on the line for entertainment and performing the art of pro wrestling. I recognize him as the hardest working man in this show business. What a moment it will be to see him back in the WWE. 

Fuck, I already know I'm crying tonight.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't wait for Kurt Angle! :banderas

The pop's going to be good.


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

HerNotThem said:


> Kurt Angle is truly one of the greatest performers this business has ever seen and a personal top 10 of mine. Someone who can play the comedy heel or face or the super serious "I WILL SNAP YOUR ANKLE" heel or face and someone who would give 150% everywhere he went, much to the detriment of his body. Whether he has some form of on screen role in WWE this year is up in the air but would be incredible if it happened no matter the capacity of said role. As for Cena doing the induction, I support it! Him and Angle headlined many PPV matches together and some of my favorite matches from both men's resumes are with each other and Angle's hand in putting Cena over is often understated. :angle
> 
> I've only recently discovered The Rock 'N Roll Express in the past 2 years (THANK YOU WWE NETWORK <3) but I can see why they're among the most influential tag teams in the history of the business and Jim Cornette doing the speech already makes me more excited for this than Mania :lol
> 
> ...


How could you not get hyped after a post like this? :mark: :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Diamond Dallas Page. Rick Rude, The Rock ’n’ Roll Express and Kurt Angle. Some great people going in this year. Not only that but those inducting them Jim Cornette and Eric Bischoff? So pumed


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really excited to see Angle tonight. Fully expecting to tear up, not going to lie. It's been a long time coming seeing him back in WWE, and seeing Cena induct him is going to be a great moment after debuting against him all those years ago.

Imagine the fucking pop Angle is going to get at the HOF :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOF is the best part of this WM weekend. Can't wait to see DDP, Bischoff, Rock N' Roll Express, Cornette, Rude's induction.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

oh yes there will be tears.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go, y'all. 
Time for my second favorite wrestling night of the year! :')


First is Royal Rumble by the way, for the curious. hehe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maria Menunos.

:banderas

Renee has long hair again?!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I wish they would go back to doing HoF in smaller buildings.. everything has to be HUGE with WWE


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

THAT KID THO LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sharmel..

:damn

Saxton, your not supposed to be preforming throat endoscopy with the mics! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ric's about to cry already.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mmmmmm bliss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> THAT KID THO LOL


Getting that memory stored of Alexa's ass for later, I would

:hbkshrug


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rick with his back turned to Byron the whole interview. :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Holy shit that Sheamus gash :O


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ouch Shemus.. Phew.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

it may be wrong, but i would pay 10 million dollars for noelle and rene young to 69 each other


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kelly Kelly

wens3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thought the hall of fame was on Saturday woops. Glad I caught it though looking forward to Kurt and DDP tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs saxon her name is kelly kelly not kevin kelly


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, no celeb this year at all? I'm surprised.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just want to see Angle plz, thanks :risingangle


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

WTF is Corbin wearing


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Have to admit, do like Corbin's jacket, pretty slick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Baron be looking like a pimp and shit :bryanlol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see Lita. ?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Who's looking at his jacket his girl is smoking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sting.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sting :mark:


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Who's looking at his jacket his girl is smoking


Good point


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Backlund :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sting is so great.

:mj2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i fucking knew it, did anybody see maria with mikey, no way


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

What is it with wrestlers and weird ass suits...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a real shame Sting came in to WWE so late, as he was getting too old. Would have loved to have seen him get a proper run. :mj2


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone else just see Batista? Or is that my mind playing tricks


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Ata Johnson looking better than Nia


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow nia jaxx looks wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia has man-hands.

:deandre


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's a real shame Sting came in to WWE so late, as he was getting too old. Would have loved to have seen him get a proper run. :mj2


If Only Sting had joined 5 years prior, matches with Shawn Michaels and Undertaler could have been reality 

EDIT: Also Maryse looking fine!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Maryse baby!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryse is fucking smoking. 

I hate you Miz.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why does byron look so fucking awkward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is Miz and Maryse talking about? Jesus. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz shitting on Maryse's speech with his facial expression.

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Why does byron look so fucking awkward.


Awkward is the definition for Byron Saxton. Look it up. :beckylol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can tell Show is disappointed that his last match will be the jobber royal.

:mj2


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Show deserves better rumour has it he's getting paid what he would have got if he faced shaq but he deserved his moment


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOL show


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Wyatt Show!, Big Wyatt... Big Show Wyatt.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> You can tell Show is disappointed that his last match will be the jobber royal.
> 
> :mj2


lol so true, Big Show actually made me feel bad for a match I wouldn't be interested in. Poor guy


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dana warrior looking fine, i would so storm her ring and shake her ropes

damn it its so wrong
Thea Trinidad


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Dean wearing the same outfit :lol


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Double A girl looks like trinidad thea


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Eve looking on point


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can someone replace Saxton please? :lol

Eve!

:damn


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Eve!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

good god eve looks amazing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eve looking :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eve still hot.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Eve looking fab


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm soooo excited for tonight. Between the Ravishing one himself, DDP and, one of my all time favorites in the Olympic Gold Medalist, Kurt Angle, I am so excited.

What a great 2017 class this is.

:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

eve


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Remember people, someone in WWE said "Let Byron host the Hall of Fame." for whatever blind reason. Must have been some under the desk payments...


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte looking great too. BAH GAWD


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOL dean and rene so funny together


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Dean is wasted lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is Dean wearing sunglasses indoors ?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone let Ambrose in the booze didn't they?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

WWE should let Ambrose get wasted for all his promos.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean lmfao...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dean


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean u drunk!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean is so incoherent.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dean is just smooth!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Charlotte was struggling to walk, So much make up and dress so tight she looks like someone who cant wait to sit down


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley chants.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose is such a lad lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman getting chants wow


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn cena looks like a legit robot for that quick second


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dean lol what a mess :lol

My man Roman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman be like, I haven't heard that chant in 3 years


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_hound said:


> roman getting chants wow


Foley chants. He was walking by.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Damn I forgot Cena was the one inducting Angle, should of been Austin or Brock.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

reby and max are backstage


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman really seems like a chill dude


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This lineup is probably the best since 2005.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Damn I forgot Cena was the one inducting Angle, should of been Austin or Brock.


Brock would have been awesome, but I think Cena is a really good choice as well. He was the one who debuted against Angle, and is now the main guy in the company. That first match he had certainly holds a lot of importance, it's great to see it come full circle.

I'm not the biggest Cena fan, but I'm happy with the choice tbh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cathy Kelly wens3


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Rb27332 said:


> Roman really seems like a chill dude


He is, but unfortunately Vince won't let Reins be himself. The day Reigns can rip the script up is the day he'll get over.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Corey :ha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Foley chants. He was walking by.


Please don't tell me those were actually Foley chants, and Roman got excited, I can't man.. :bryanlol

I just feel bad now.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cory's wife, not bad at all


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL at graves


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Corey lol


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> Rb27332 said:
> 
> 
> > Roman really seems like a chill dude
> ...


yea he's alot better just being himself


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Graves has had a beer aswell :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Please don't tell me those were actually Foley chants, and Roman got excited, I can't man.. :bryanlol
> 
> I just feel bad now.


He was walking with Noelle. Maybe the chants were for her considering what she looks like.

:lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

The way Dana Warrior says warrior, sorry I mean "Woiyur" is so annoying lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

ready for the you suck chants ?


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> He is, but unfortunately Vince won't let Reins be himself. The day Reigns can rip the script up is the day he'll get over.


Sufferin succotash to that!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Warrior's daughter is a Rollins' mark.

:drose


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Warrior girls growing up nicely bras and panties matches 2019 WM main event


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh she is a Rollins fan, even those from parts unknown love the Kingslayer


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I haven't been this hyped for a HOF in....probably ever. Between Kurt Angle, DDP, Cornette, so much to look forward to.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Warrior's daughter is a Rollins' mark.
> 
> :drose


actually she wants to see Triple H getting his ass whopped in 90 seconds again like his father did.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bobby the brain needs to be inducted again,


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Carmella, WOW


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Have they talked to Cornette?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Carmella looks so damn good


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Pat Patterson going to get fired by saying "Wrestlers"? They are Sports Entertainers damn it!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella wens3


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ellsworth must be crying right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ Styles super over in the HOF roud


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ Styles :mark:


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

LOOK ITS AJ


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AJ styles, what a dude


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

P1!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

karl andersons hot asian wife is there!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hoooooooooo Traaaaaaaain! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh and Yay Godfather!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YASSS ITS THE HOT ASIAN WIFE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gallow's partner looks alittle young for him..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Its a shame the Godfather got inducted into the HoF last year and not the guy behind it Charles Wright, Do we have to wait for Papa Shango to get inducted too? I was a bigger fan of Shango than Godfarther


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's Karl Anderson's hot Asian wife!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

The hot Asian wife


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I didn't realize AJ's wife was so tiny. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ is so humble, despite him getting screwed and having to work with Shane he still has a positive outlook on it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why do I feel Randy appears with a different wife in every HOF?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ says he's going to tear the house down with Shane.. hope he's right.

Selling the no stip match though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh god Shane said he is doing Cardio the match is going to go 20+ minutes isn't it.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Bayley looks better with her hair down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Oh god Shane said he is doing Cardio the match is going to go 20+ minutes isn't it.


His match with Taker last year went for over 20 mins too. No surprise there.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Subscribed to the WWE Network for the very first time for this weekend. Can't wait for the HoF to start.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Takeover.

:mj4


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

jim cornette and owens in the same building right now.....keep that in mind


----------



## MrKatnissEverdeen (Nov 19, 2014)

How long do HoF ceremonies usually last?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Slackly said:


> Subscribed to the WWE Network for the very first time for this weekend. Can't wait for the HoF to start.


So what do we have here tonight? Over or under 3:30?



MrKatnissEverdeen said:


> How long do HoF ceremonies usually last?


See above.


----------



## MrKatnissEverdeen (Nov 19, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> So what do we have here tonight? Over or under 3:30?
> 
> 
> 
> See above.


Thank you.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

dannybosa said:


> jim cornette and owens in the same building right now.....keep that in mind


I just hope Kevin Dunn isnt around either


Cornette does not like 'Kevins'


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Lots of empty seats it seems


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> jim cornette and owens in the same building right now.....keep that in mind


I mean Cornette has constantly said he doesn't have a problem with Owens, its Dunn he needs to be kept away from.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I get soo giddy for the HoF.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Thought Byron Saxton did a pretty good job of leading the HOF pre show (Y)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

steeeee said:


> Thought Byron Saxton did a pretty good job of leading the HOF pre show (Y)


Except when he tried to explore Flair's sinuses with the microphone :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the best part of this year's WM.

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Starting off with the best.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn Becky is stunning


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BANG!
:mark:
:woo
:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zigglerpops said:


> Damn Becky is stunning


She's straight fiya


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yaaaa DDP :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I do question how they get the persons reaction to them entering the HOF without telling them beforehand?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DDP more over back then than anyone today.

:mj2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I do question how they get the persons reaction to them entering the HOF without telling them beforehand?


Properly told him they were filming something for DDP YOGA.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I truly miss WCW sometimes.. Truly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I do question how they get the persons reaction to them entering the HOF without telling them beforehand?


It is reenacted I think.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> She's straight fiya


She's straight bangable


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DDP being from NJ.

:mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BANG!


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

FUCK YEAH DDP!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Eric Bischoff!
:mark:
:bow


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

IM BACKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bischoff!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Damn Becky is stunning


Had a nicer dress on last year.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

ITS A MANIAC


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

It's good to hear Eric's theme again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

EASY E


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

What a pop for the bish


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bah Gawd that's Eric Bischoff's music!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a pop for Bischoff!

:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will never get tired of hearing Bischoff's WWE theme.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bitchoff I mean Bischoff!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I miss Bischoff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bischoff keeping it classy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

They should stop showing Flair always going to be a loud woo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some thought Bischoff would get booed.

:mj4

This is the WM crowd, they appreciate talent, not geeks.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol

Shredded Paul E.

Come on, Bischoff, that's one reality no multiverse theory can ever explain.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> DDP more over *now *than anyone today.
> 
> :mj2


fyp


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Bishoff still has it without the politics he is still the only guy to beat vince at his own game


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shawn.

:mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bischoff the GOAT


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

PaigE??!?!?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Some thought Bischoff would get booed.
> 
> :mj4
> 
> This is the WM crowd, they appreciate talent, not geeks.


Well this is the night where respect is shown, I would hate if the audience got snarky at HoF. Save that for WM and the Raw after WM


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dannybosa said:


> PaigE??!?!?


The real Page. Also DDP's first real name.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

dannybosa said:


> PaigE??!?!?


:lmao Laughed out loud at this one!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish Bischoff would come back as the GM of RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg sitting next to HBK.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JAKE :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wish I could spend some time in DDP Yoga.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DDP the GOAT SAVING LIVES. Show respect, geeks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Goldberg sitting next to HBK.
> 
> :lol


You know HBK wants to call him a mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow :') 
Perfect speech

:clap


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The 1st member of the 2017 WWE HoF, DDP, Diamond Dallas Paige!:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DDP, y'all.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a nice speech Eric.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

There are some nice sets of boobies he's got around him


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice words from Uncle Eric.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Love Bischoff but that fucking DRAGGED


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Diamonds genes imo


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Great speech

It's not a bad thing it's a good thing


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please for the love of god be legal


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Those must be Kimberlys. Those genes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Goldberg sitting next to HBK.
> 
> :lol


:lmao 

The ol' asshole HBK just wants to come out and superkick him right now, doesn't he?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuckin love DDP.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Great speech

:clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great speech by Bischoff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fuck off with the You Deserve It chants.. Fucking hate it


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jesus. How British does that crowd sound?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bischoff's speech...WOW! 

And my guy DDP in the hall! I love it.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Zigglerpops said:


> Great speech
> 
> It's not a bad thing it's a good thing


It's the thing. :reigns2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Goldberg sitting next to HBK.
> 
> :lol





Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao
> 
> The ol' asshole HBK just wants to come out and superkick him right now, doesn't he?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I still think DDP's run during 2001-2002 was farcical. No fault of his own.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

DDP one of the reason I liked WCW as much as I did. Man was a favourite of mine for a long time! Shame he didn't have a WWE career that reflected his WCW career. But it doesn't matter cos here he is! So it counts for something


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he does deserve it though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DDP still a fucking great promo/speaker to this day. Better than anyone on todays' roster when it comes to promos.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

How can you not love Dally


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

. . . were those actually DDP's daughters? Surely not.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Hard not to cry right now....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RED ROOSTER mention.

:mark:

:lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Am I the only one sick to death of the love in for dusty rhodes?
It is like the barely average and out of shape wrestler with a lisp who was far from an angel backstage is suddenly some sort of hero and world class athlete and special person.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No mention of his ex wife Kim, who was a fucking 10/10.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol "All at the same time."


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

DDP is so inspirational.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bang!



People Power!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Who is this "Steven" Regal...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sara is totally come out and give DDP 1 last low blow :maury


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sara is totally come out and give DDP 1 last low blow :maury


Unless he kidnapped her first....


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Nash blowing him a kiss :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"For re-inventing the DDT."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hall and Nash.

:mark:

GOATS everywhere. Wish these guys could be wrestling today instead of what we're stuck with..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK look like he sleeping :HA


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

hbk looks bored.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HBK looks like he's being forced to be there lol and has Nash made a single other facial expression? Everytime it shows him he has that stern stone cold expression and doesn't blink.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Hall and Nash.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> GOATS everywhere. Wish these guys could be wrestling today instead of what we're stuck with..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK looked like he was high and looking down at the ground. :lol

:mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I could listen to DDP all day :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

DDP mentioned Hogan.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Da Hulkstah


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ah, that Macho stuff really got me.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Could you imagine Beth Phoenix speech going this long


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> HBK looks like he's being forced to be there lol and has Nash made a single other facial expression? Everytime it shows him he has that stern stone cold expression and doesn't blink.


He's intentionally trying to keep himself from choking up that is why he keeps that expression.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kimberly was so fuckin sexy bruhs :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Terrific speech


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Classy of DDP to mention his ex wife. What a guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Y2GOAT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Y2J


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GOAT Jericho


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

DDP just radiates genuineness, you can see even now why he was a fucking incredible face.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Y2J da GOAAAAAAT :clap


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

DDP is one of the most likable wrestlers of all time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's going to be tough for anyone to top this speech tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why they booing everytime Goldberg's name is mentioned? Seems like a bunch of boo's stir up whenever his name is said.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shawn looks legit high. Golf clap.

:lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Goldberg gonna get booed out the building at WM. great speech from DDP though


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is HHH and Steph now in the crowd? They usually sit front row.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn and that's why Dusty is missed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That naitch smile


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Probably the greatest WWE HOF speech ever.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

the_hound said:


>


whos that? just tuned in


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who did Einstein ever beat?

:lmao

This guy is great.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"It feels real."

:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Is HHH and Steph now in the crowd? They usually sit front row.


Stephanie does, Triple H usually doesn't, he's usually backstage with Vince posing for photos when the inductees get their rings.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

One of the all time great HoF speeches, IMO.

I couldn't help but tear up.

:bow

BANG!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one is beating this speech tonight. One of the best HOF speeches EVER.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Page, I fucking love you, and I loved this!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BANG BANG BANG Love ya, DDP.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So it took 45 minutes to get the first inductee done, God help us all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome speech, can't wait for Angles.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Fuck me, that's one of the greatest HoF speeches ever.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn good speech.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I could have listened to DDP talk all night. That was great.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you DDP! Your speech was amazing! Locked into it the whole time.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Great speech, what a speech.

I feel there's not a single wrestler new or old that wasnt influenced by Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Amazing speech.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good speech.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Reigns is raging :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What an incredible speech. 
That's the way to do it. :clap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao the entire building booed when it showed Roman, man that guy is hated.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Outstanding speech!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

These speeches gonna make me cry.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why would they show Reigns when they know he's going to get trashed?

:lmao

Dumbass WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cornette time :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This drives me nuts every year that they hype WrestleMania during the Hall of Fame. If you're watching the fucking Hall of Fame ceremony on WWE Network you're probably watching WrestleMania in a couple of days as well.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey at least they're reacting. DA DERP DA DERPITY DERP DA Do


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the boos were delicious.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that's savage to get booed out of the HOF ceremony, and I'm not talking about Macho Man..


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

DDP with a great speech....Roman being boomed lmao never gets old....cornettes next wow mania weekend is here !!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lmao. Damn Big Dog. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL at Sami getting giddy at the Roman boos. Poor guy is gonna get so buried (yes, even worse) now


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

the_hound said:


>


I thought girl #2 was SoCal Val at first.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Rock n Roll Express was my first memory of wrestling. Fun fact


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock N' Roll Express: :mark:

Cornette: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao its almost like WWE just showed Reigns for laughs to see the amount of boos it would stir up.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> :lmao the entire building booed when it showed Roman, man that guy is hated.


nah its a minority. 10%. BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CORNETTE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> its almost like WWE just showed Reigns for laughs to see the amount of boos it would stir up.


Well since Vince doesn't run the Hall of Fame production, I could actually see that happening.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

CORNETTE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cornette time babay!


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Can't wait until next year when DDP's HoF speech gets its' own induction to the HoF.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Jim Cornette! Who would have thought we'd see HIM at a WWE event!

:mark:
:bow


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> its almost like WWE just showed Reigns for laughs to see the amount of boos it would stir up.


They probably use the reaction to write the finish at mania


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this should be good


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847974032054026242


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Where is the pop for Cornette?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol never thought i'd ever hear Cornette on a live mic in WWE again, lol this should be good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dunn sitting in back with a finger trembling over that mute button!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dis gonna be gud!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell has officially frozen over.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we fucking go


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Corny fucking already hilarious!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If Cornette can get back on WWE TV with a live mic.. ANYONE can.. Holy shit this is real life


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Dunn sitting in back with a finger trembling over that mute button!


They probably used the last commercial break to put us on a five-minute delay. Lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Somebody yell out "Vince Russo" so we can get this show on the road


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens should interrupt Cornette.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

the_hound said:


>




Jesus h Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love Cornette, but I'll be disappointed if he doesn't get naked by the end of his speech. I've always wanted to see Jim Cornette naked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL at Sami, you are so done


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Cornette is such a quick mind.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Therapy said:


> If Cornette can get back on WWE TV with a live mic.. ANYONE can.. Holy shit this is real life


Yeah, WWE has really mellowed out in recent years about the long term grudges. One of the hallmarks of HHH's influence I think.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, I've watched way too many Corny 'shoots.'

Half-expecting a fuck you anytime soon. :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DDP and Cornette making today's guys look like geeks as speakers/promos.

:deandre


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Seeing Jim Cornette on a WWE show in 2017

This is weird


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha JC


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol It was brutal to watch, I'm telling ya'!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> LOL at Sami, you are so done


Yeah that facial expression and camera bombing action is like blood in the water for WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami going to get buried even more.

:mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Seeing Jim Cornette on a WWE show in 2017
> 
> This is weird


ikr, its uncanny, like I stepped in another reality :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> DDP and Cornette making today's guys look like geeks as speakers/promos.


Blame WWE for that, the only way to get good at speaking is to get practice doing it. Reciting a memorized script isn't speaking.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Todays talent take a good look this is what is called a promo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Yeah, WWE has really mellowed out in recent years about the long term grudges. One of the hallmarks of HHH's influence I think.


True. After NXT's incredible environment for mentorship towards young guys he has cultivated (as opposed to old school 'protecting your spot'), I have to say, this has to be H's greatest achievement as an executive.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Sami going to get buried even more.
> 
> :mark:


Will be the first to be eliminated from the Andre the Giant Memorial this Sunday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Blame WWE for that, the only way to get good at speaking is to get practice doing it. Reciting a memorized script isn't speaking.


They still wouldn't be as good as these guys. These guys are GOAT stickmen.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jim is such a boss cuts better speeches/promo's then the whole WWE roster in 2017.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sami going to get buried even more.
> ...


That's funny that you think he's even going to make it to the ring. Probably going to get the backstage locker room attack before he comes out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i'm just praying Cornette forgets where he is for a minute and drops a fuck you.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

STFU this some guy!!!

Bring fucking Angle on stage,not these jobbers


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Will be the first to be eliminated from the Andre the Giant Memorial this Sunday.


Is he even in it?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose in the background when they showed Flair :ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Woooo!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shishara said:


> STFU this some guy!!!
> 
> Bring fucking Angle on stage,not these jobbers


I assume you're playing out some gimmick or something because otherwise that was a mind-numbingly ignorant statement.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Great HOF so far. Bischoff/DDP was fantastic, Cornette always kills it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Shishara said:


> STFU this some guy!!!
> 
> Bring fucking Angle on stage,not these jobbers


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Is he even in it?


He is, got in by winning a match against Owens.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stan Lane > Dennis Condry

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Heymon & Cornette & Dusty they're who I grew up with they're legends who are too hard to replace


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>




That's fucking incredible hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bet The Young Bucks are watching this right now thinking about how much they hate Cornette lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It is surreal to see Cornette on WWE programming in 2017. My most listened to talking head on youtube.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sami is gonna tap to Charlotte on RAW next week.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

griff_152 said:


> That's fucking incredible hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Sami REALLY enjoyed that. :lol


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Booooring....




Shed a tear at DDP speech though....you deserve it man!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

27 years.
Wow :clap


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Captain Edd said:


> Seeing Jim Cornette on a WWE show in 2017
> 
> This is weird


They also filmed table for 3 together. That one and the one with Maryse, and Kelly is going to be must see


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

So . . . is this the Rock 'n Roll Express' induction, or Jim Cornette's? Shut up, fat boy.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

This mf cuts promos like a god


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Maria, Maryse, and Eve Table for 3.

:mj4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

can't wait for jc easy e and whats his face being on table for 3


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Tommy-V said:


>


This needs to become a thing :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I love Jim, but this is dragging.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

JDP2016 said:


> Stan Lane > Dennis Condry
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

the_hound said:


>


Thanks. I'm masturbating to all of these.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So many kids on here probably dont know who the Rock n Roll Express are makes me sad... They were an awesome tag team


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Come on Jim this ain't your night. Its Ricky and Robert's night.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

IDidPaige said:


> So . . . is this the Rock 'n Roll Express' induction, or Jim Cornette's? Shut up, fat boy.


Agree!



STFU this prick ,give them few minutes to talk,half the crowd is sleeping tight


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

They should pan the camera to HBK. He's probably asleep lol

Cornette is gold tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Meeki said:


> This needs to become a thing :lmao


This should a smilie

Shit is going down at the HOF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok this is dragging already.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i honestly wish i had went now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this has gone on a tad bit too long, they should get some kind of music like the Oscars have for telling someone to wrap it up.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck me I am watching this live in the UK.. at this rate I won't be in bed until 5am :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great speech, as expected, Corny! :clap


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ricky Morton still has that haircut

Thats impressive :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Another great speech :clap


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

most people aren't going to know who these guys are, espically anyone in their teens or early 20s.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Still rockin the mullets in 17 :kobelol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great induction speeches tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There being two of them their acceptance speech will last an hour.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

JC is building them up, not they need it, to the multitude of geeks who don't know who they, the Rock 'n' Roll Express, are.

Frankly if you don't know who they are or unable to appreciate JC saying what he's saying about them, well, STFU and :Out


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

LOL at that haircut still in 2017 hahahaha


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Captain Edd said:


> Ricky Morton still has that haircut
> 
> Thats impressive :lol


If he's not gotten rid of it by now, he's taking it to the grave.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> most people aren't going to know who these guys are, espically anyone in their teens or early 20s.


Good. They don't need to know them.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dem mullets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jim Cornette needs to come back and manage somebody, anybody, _right now_. Dude is a promo God.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

34 years? Now tag teams can't stay together for 34 months.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:lmao Fucking classic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was funny

"I got 2 kids and 7 grandkids"

"And they all look like me"

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol good to see Ricky finally got down from that elevator machine from Matt Hardy's backyard "Matt Hardy you broken son of a bitch".


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

DDp might of had the greatest speech in hof history. So much charisma and emotion


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Did not see these guys wrestle but wow that Charisma!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Could they please stop booing Reigns at the hall of fame? When he's wrestling fine, but this is the hall of fame, relax people


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

"Was that Roman Reigns" :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I realize people dislike Roman but I wish the crowd could hold in their hostility until Mania.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fucking hell hahaha the camera wasn't on Roman for more than a second and the boos set in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Any reaction is a good reaction right HHH?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The crowd screwed up there trying to boo Reigns :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep showing the geek, WWE, and you will get your shit pushed in every time this weekend.

:lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> DDp might of had the greatest speech in hof history. So much charisma and emotion


It was great. I loved it much like Halls


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh shit, Reigns just got laughed at by the Rock and Roll Express.. Bad night for the poor guy.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Jimmy Hart doesn't age


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Roman Reigns is over.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I realize people dislike Roman but I wish the crowd could hold in their hostility until Mania.


I agree, this moment belongs to the legends. This is why I wish HoF would go back to those small halls they used to have them in.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Without Dusty nobody gets a pop tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How long do Hall Of Fame's last?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DDP, now R&R Express putting the current roster to shame with their charisma and promo abilities.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

DDP's speech was fucking awesome,such charisma and you literally LISTEN to the guy.


Respect to these guys,but they have charisma of a potato....and i dont even know who they are(21yrs old)


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

will this love in for a fat dead out of shape average wrestler ever end.
Its like one long Dusty tribute event than had run its course long ago.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh look Shawn is awake now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely fucking unbelievable how much influence Dusty had in the business. 

Fucking all the way from these guys to the NXT folks coming up now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha not pg


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lots of Flair love tonight :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the camera man should probably stop showing reigns..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Now I want to find that shoot video of Ricky Morton saying "fuck Kevin Nash"


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Lets count how many times romen rains gets screentime tonight and get booed. #NotShovedDownOrThroat #WhyDidntWeSeeCena?
#LetsPissOffFans

these boos. i just can only laugh right now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> the camera man should probably stop showing reigns..


YOU'LL GET HIM ON CAMERA AND YOU'LL LIKE HIM DAMMIT!!! :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These old guys (DDP, Rock N Roll Express, Cornette, Bischoff) sure have alot of energy. I'm digging it.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Shishara said:


> DDP's speech was fucking awesome,such charisma and you literally LISTEN to the guy.
> 
> 
> Respect to these guys,but they have charisma of a potato....and i dont even know who they are(21yrs old)


If that is your age I don't expect you to know who these guys are or what made them so great. That said, frankly, you don't know what you're talking about. Therefore, well, maybe, it's best to STFU.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Lots of Flair love tonight :clap


Flair is one of those guys that has reached Godhood in the wrestling industry. He is very similar to Dusty in some ways.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> How long do Hall Of Fame's last?


About 3 hours I think. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Why everyone mentions Dusty Rhodes? He seemed like such a great guy.But he was just a fat average wrestler in polka dots(no offense,i loved his personality).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steve Austin's twitter has been taken over. :frown2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shishara said:


> Why everyone mentions Dusty Rhodes? He seemed like such a great guy.But he was just a fat average wrestler in polka dots(no offense,i loved his personality).


Because he was better than all of your favorites from today combined.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That fucking charisma, man.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Shishara said:


> Why everyone mentions Dusty Rhodes? He seemed like such a great guy.But he was just a fat average wrestler in polka dots(no offense,i loved his personality).


Maybe you should just stfu and stop posting before you make yourself look worse


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:bow


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank god finally over


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shishara said:


> Why everyone mentions Dusty Rhodes? He seemed like such a great guy.But he was just a fat average wrestler in polka dots(no offense,i loved his personality).


Because you only remember him from when Vince went out of his way to make a mockery of him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Whether you know the guys being inducted every year or you don't, it's hard not to get sucked up in the emotion. Great stuff.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah I think both Steph and HHH are backstage. They were streaming on Facebook Live recently.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Did they get cut off?


----------



## BishopGainz (Jan 30, 2017)

What a speech! All these old timers still got charisma and what not


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

RnR Vs. Midnights could have wrestled every night and I would never get tired of watching them fight each other.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Because he was better than all of your favorites from today combined.


Based off his "hard times" promo, yeah there isnt anyone from today who is better.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Shishara said:


> Thank god finally over


If you don't want to listen to speeches from some of the GOATS why are you even watching the HOF?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Everybody giving shoutouts to the goat Ric Flair. After all these years he still receives that type of respect from the fans and the wrestlers.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

You can see the difference in charisma between these old guys and new indy darlings. Man, it is not only about kicks and flips.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats, R&R express! :clap


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Dang, Ricky was about to make me cry! Great speeches from DDP and The Rock n Roll Express! There was nothing like watching them live back in the 80s!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for Beth to get her 3 minutes.

:mj4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cornette did a heck of a job introducing the RnR Express and you can tell those two guys were over joyed. Good stuff.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dana Brook and Ziggler together. Props to him for banging that thickness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RICK RUDE.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Another great. Damn, what a class this is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Loved Rock and Roll Express' speech too. They really felt like brothers up there. 

Also, Cornette's induction speech was cool too. I'm glad he didn't rant and rave and shoot. This isn't the setting for that.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Amazing induction. Great speech by Cornette and the genuine emotion displayed by Ricky and Robert :mj2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Shishara said:


> Why everyone mentions Dusty Rhodes? He seemed like such a great guy.But he was just a fat average wrestler in polka dots(no offense,i loved his personality).


The man is a massive influence in wrestling not just in the ring, but behind it. HE has been everywhere and done everything, he is a man that helped most likely most of your favourite wrestlers today in more ways than you know, be it in the ring or on the mic. 

Man knew the business he knew hoe to work the audience and had charisma for days. I would say only Flair comes close to Dusty in that way.

He is the last of a breed we will ever have in wrestling and will never have again. If you love wrestling Dusty is probably one of the reasons to be thankful.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins kind of looks like a young Rick Rude.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Dana Brook and Ziggler together. Props to him for banging that thickness.


Amy Schumer, Sunny, and now Dana? Ziggler likes them thick


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Rick Rude's butt has more charisma than WWE's current roster.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think were in for a 4:15 tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol God, Nattie is great and everything, but I literally don't remember the last time she didn't say something cringy.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I love Rick Rude, one of the all time greats for me. Glad he's getting inducted today


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn the speeches have been great so far. 



RyanPelley said:


> Whether you know the guys being inducted every year or you don't, it's hard not to get sucked up in the emotion. Great stuff.


Never watched a RnR Express match but Both speeches got me in my feelings. 

Always saw this night as the night For me to appreciate the wrestlers of the past.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Feminists would blow up if Rick Rude were around today :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Ravishing one himself. About damn time he gets inducted. Dude was a BOSS!

Not only that, but he appeared on both RAW and Nitro at the same time....how awesome was that!?:mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why the hell is Sam Roberts talking about people.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rick the God. The OG Mr Steal your girl :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's comment about Rude was good.

:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Shame that Rick isn't here for the induction to gyrate his hips and show us what a real man looks like. Also wish Heenan was in better health to be here. Regardless, what a great class already.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

ellthom said:


> The man is a massive influence in wrestling not just in the ring, but behind it. HE has been everywhere and done everything, he is a man that helped most likely most of your favourite wrestlers today in more ways than you know, be it in the ring or on the mic.
> 
> Man knew the business he knew hoe to work the audience and had charisma for days. I would say only Flair comes close to Dusty in that way.
> 
> He is the last of a breed we will ever have in wrestling and will never have again. If you love wrestling Dusty is probably one of the reasons to be thankful.


Thanks man for answer that I was looking for...

respect!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rude was in great shape back in the day. Great physique.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I wish people who clearly don't give a shit about these legends would fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STEAMBOAT.

Another GOAT. Holy hell, what a night!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dragon!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Soppy and Dana are sitting together huh


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel sorry for the people who weren't born, or weren't old enough, to have gotten to witness Ricky Steamboat and Rick Rude. Fucking great times.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Standing ovation for the Dragon :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seriously. Steamboat is aging VERY WELL.. Holy shit.. Barely a wrinkle on his face.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

How is it possible that Steamboat is still so handsome?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT DUAL APPEARANCE THOUGH!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Corbins girl is a hunny.

Maryse spitting some fire on the red carpet, Byron and Maria had no idea what to do.

Cornette rambled on way too long, its not your induction Jim.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Seriously. Steamboat is aging VERY WELL.. Holy shit.. Barely a wrinkle on his face.


I was literally about to point that out. He looks like he can still go lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Risky hand gesture there by Ricky.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I feel sorry for the people who weren't born, or weren't old enough, to have gotten to witness Ricky Steamboat and Rick Rude. Fucking great times.


I was not but I can still appreciate those guys. Lots of charisma. Would help wrestling business if guys nowadays had even 10% of Rick Rude`s or Rock`n Roll Express` charisma.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ricky sounds like he didn't plan this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love these stories.

:mj2


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Best physique ever in pro wrestling.Maybe only Balor comes close.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dangerous Alliance???


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

What is Steamboat rambling about? First he spent 5 min talking about Rude's forearms, then he randomly mentions Rude was the enforcer for DX, then drops it and begins talking about Rude's strength again...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Ricky Steamboat showing why no promoter let him go heel. Not a great orator. Top 10 American wrestler but just the public speaking on display here is painful.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why the hell is Sam Roberts talking about people.


:lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The stories tonight.:mj2
:bow


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rude had the best physique in the business hands down. Dude was jacked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Rude really call that spot on the fly? Damn. That's a creative mind right there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

love these stories


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should've played Rude's GOAT WWF theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ricky Steamboat is the man too, and I love hearing his theme in the 2K14 menus.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

DAT RUDE DAUGHTER


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yum


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

southrnbygrace said:


> How is it possible that Steamboat is still so handsome?


He must be using the finest Hawaiian coconut oil every night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I never watched him, but this is prooving me why Steamboat never reached the heights of other wrestlers despite being one of the GOATs in ring performers, the guy isn't a very good promo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its sunny


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I can speak for everyone when I say I pick the one on the left


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

His daughter ain't bad.

:mj


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

that fucker is huge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rude Jr saying "Cut the Music!" 

Nice callback to your dad, kid!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rude got them genetics. Beastly son / beautiful daughter.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone get this guy in NXT!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vince saw him and was like: son, what are you doing right now.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

His son has more charisma then some of the wrestlers on the current roster.. Dude knows how to work a crowd already.. And he's huge


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Trips and Steph stayed through the back until Cornette fucked off :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So Vince is totally about to sign his son to a contract and then put the belt on him Sunday


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well we know who Vince is looking to sign after tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What did that dude say? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who is the woman on the left? Is that Rick Rude's daughter? She looks like a really nice person!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Kid is doing pretty well for someone who never spoke in front of so many peope before.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Ahahah why that dude was holding spinner WWE title


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

This guy can talk and he's massive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

:lmao I like this guy


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, that sister rub was creepy..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince is probably drawing up a nxt contract right now holy shit this guy is huge and can talk


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, his son should be in WWE.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

What an acceptance speech. This is truly a glorious night.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Ok, that sister rub was creepy..


:lmao yeah.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Best speech yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince will be like "Fuck, he has a business, I wanted to sign him"


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vince when he saw Rude's kid


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice speech from Rude Jr. Damn he's big. I guarantee he's getting some calls from talent scouts, if he hasn't already.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

these themes are awful but kinda understand why


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

How Rich died? He was pretty young I guess.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Once again more great speeches, this HoF is one of the best. IMO.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
This guy is hilarious!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beth.

:lmao

Piss break.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please let Beth Phoenix's portion be short... No one cares..


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Vince when he saw Rude's kid




Fucking dying laughing here
That moment when the son of a deceased wrestler has the crowd in the palm of his hand and your selected face of the company gets booed every time he's mentioned



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

GET HIM SIGNED and fire roman


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Beth Phoenix. This should be a short speech, not really much to say with a 4 year span


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah....No comment on this


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's Vince. He's going to do research to see if he owns the lease or has loans and then but them to get that big guy to work off the debt. Hot damn he was more comfortable on tv and in front of a crowd than guys like DH Smith or Apollow Crews for example ever were


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Glamazon time! Arguably the hottest Amazon women in WWE ever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It makes me feel really racist, but Beth Phoenix is my least favorite inductee this year.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

"Paul, we need to give this guy a call." :vince2


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Pretty weird that a former Divas Champion is in the HOF now. Out of all of them, Beth was the most deserving I guess. Still a little early but regardless good for her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I drink and I know things said:


> It makes me feel really racist, but Beth Phoenix is my least favorite inductee this year.


How is that racist?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I drink and I know things said:


> It makes me feel really racist, but Beth Phoenix is my least favorite inductee this year.


you mean sexist? She is as white as most the class not named Teddy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Santino as eye candy.

:lmao

Women wrestlers, man. Yowza.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Beth is the only one in this class that made me go "Huh...really?" 

No knock on her. I think she SHOULD have had a Hall of Fame career. Great look, physical specimen. She's a unique talent...but she was around during an era where they didn't really try with the divas so she was just kind of there. 

Again, not her fault, but meh.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why couldn't they not induct someone like Miss Elizabeth instead, Beth is the only weak link in this HOF class.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They're trying so hard to sell her legitimacy and it just comes off as hallow.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

But all jokes aside though, what an incredible job Rude Jr. did. 

Dad would be proud. :')


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Beth really HOF worthy? I mean I don't remember her being a big deal.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> It makes me feel really racist, but Beth Phoenix is my least favorite inductee this year.


i dont mind you everybody is a racist they just dont want to admit.
Even thinking if thats racist makes me allready a racist.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

HoF worthy? I think not.

Piss break.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh god not Natalya


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Natayla looking busty.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> It makes me feel really racist, but Beth Phoenix is my least favorite inductee this year.


You mean sexist? :lmao

Also shut up Natalya.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares about your dumbass cat.

:mj4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nat looks gorgeous


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Is Beth really HOF worthy? I mean I don't remember her being a big deal.


It took her forever to finally get over and when she finally sold the crowd she was legit.. She left.. Nope...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The path to women´s wrestling must be more worn out than Sunny´s vagina given how many people allegedly paved it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

No one ate the Glam Slam like Layla. Crazy to think Beth won multiple titles, got Trish out of retirement to face her, eliminated a world champ from the rumble, competed in the first women's tables match, and all that in a few short years. She had more impact in her mini run than Natalya or Fox whole careers put together


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shishara said:


> How Rich died? He was pretty young I guess.


Heart attack produced by an overdose. Main reason why he wasn't in the HOF yet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mark Henry be like...the hell you talking about Nattie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a man, BABY!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I read somewhere that Beth Phoenix is actually Natalya's mother. I don't think it's true, but they sure do look alike.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Natalya trying hard not to fart.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I hate to be the douche who takes away from someone who has alot of talent (saying that with 100% conviction), 

BUT,

let's not forget Beth is with Edge. ALOT of fucking goodwill there. Edge was one of the fucking most loyal, sporting and talented wrestlers the WWE ever had.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

I tuned out of WWE for a few years so I don't really know
Much about Beth Phoenix. Surely she shouldn't be going in before Chyna.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is stupid


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Of course Natalya mentions her family.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Owen reference.
:sodone


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Nattie made a funny. I think most of these boys and girls would be a lot more entertaining without overscripting.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Owen with the biggest pop of the night. Shame we'll prob never get that induction


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell Natalya, give it up with the cat stuff, it's embarrasing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How the hell does her family figure into this?!

Awful cheap pop.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't take this, you would think Beth Phoenix was the Serena Williams of the WWE the way that video package was presented .....but then again KoKo B Ware :ha


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Beth Phoenix famous for when women were piss breaks. She is famous for being around in a time when no one cared for the women's division, that awful period between 2006 - 2012.

I think they should have waited another 20 years before inducting her, see how time holds up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> How the hell does her family figure into this?!
> 
> Awful cheap pop.


Exactly.. Let Owen RIP for christ sakes


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Natalya's got a pretty sexy voice.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck The Fabulous Moolah


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Not sure why Beth would be in the Hall of Fame if Chyna isn't... but I still think she's worthy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, hate to be the asshole here, but why Nattie?

Don't get me wrong, she's probably the most talented woman wrestler in roster besides Charlotte (my opinion, y'all), but fuck every time she speaks its so cringe.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

We gonna find out they were lovers?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TheatricalEssence said:


> You mean *sexist?* :lmao
> 
> Also shut up Natalya.


What's wrong with being sexy?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Owen, I miss that looney bastard, he was one of the greats of my time!
:cry


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ellthom said:


> Beth Phoenix famous for when women were piss breaks. She is famous for being around in a time when no one cared for the women's division, that awful period between 2006 - 2012.
> 
> *I think they should have waited another 20 years before inducting her, see how time holds up.*


You mean to see whether she gets divorced from Edge. :grin2:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is Natty wearing hair extensions? The front of her hair looks like a net with a dark layer of hair below it.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Scavet said:


> Not sure why Beth would be in the Hall of Fame if Chyna isn't... but I still think she's worthy.


Truth. Chyna is the original Amazon and hot as hell in her prime. Maybe Steph is jealous.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Chyna, Sable, Molly Holly, Victoria, Ivory are not in...and yet we get Beth Phoenix


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Beth & Natalya in one twin bed? :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And that's not even one of you, Nattie.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I think Cass is sitting on Ellsworth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Beth is a what?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Okay, I hate to be the douche who takes away from someone who has alot of talent (saying that with 100% conviction),
> 
> BUT,
> 
> let's not forget Beth is with Edge. ALOT of fucking goodwill there. Edge was one of the fucking most loyal, sporting and talented wrestlers the WWE ever had.


In that case they would have inducted Michelle McCool first, because, well she is with Taker


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol haha


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Her throwing Khali out is the only thing I remember about Beth Phoenix tbh


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sorry TJ LOOOOOOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh jesus fucking christ.. STOP MILKING OWEN.... You fucking bitch


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

natalya with the fake tears?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I mean... it's emotional and all that but... ok. WHat an odd thing this is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CRIIIIINGE, talk about making the speech all about herself and her family.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

That was fucking shameful Owen milking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Natalya just come out of the closet?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eve crying. :lmao :lmao

Is the 2010 era of Divas real people?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Was that Eve Torres in the crowd?


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

She fucked CM Punk,right?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I swear Natalya called Beth a penis at one point.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

She looks like a man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. Thanks for introducing her to wrestling, grandma.

fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Owen, I miss that looney bastard, he was one of the greats of my time!
> :cry


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"You watched WCW? You're outta the Hall of Fame, dammit!" :vince2


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jesus h Christ . Shut up about Owen hart! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god more Hart pop milking.. This is disgusting..


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Show a bit of respect you classless mugs


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I drink and I know things said:


> I swear Natalya called Beth a penis at one point.


A classical penis.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay not to be a dick, but if she came out without an introduction, I bet 50% of the audience wouldn´t know who she is. They´ll be like Sunny? Sable?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, that's enough time for this jobber. Next.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, guys I cannot believe you're all still posting here about how she deserves to go in.

She is incredibly talented (I 100% believe that) *BUT* let's not fucking forget - she is with Edge. There is alot of goodwill there. Edge was always loyal, great wrestler, excellent on the mic, and what a fucking character actor. Honestly, Edge did every fucking thing the WWE asked him to do (including play a villian based on a real life love triangle), why the fuck wouldn't Beth be inducted. She's talented, stayed in good terms, and was a good wrestler at a time when women really weren't known for good wrestling in the WWE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Beth & Natalya in one twin bed? :yum:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I've always found it odd how feminine Beth's voice is given her built appearance lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we bring Edge & Christian out?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mister Excitement said:


> A classical penis.


I wish I could say that women have told me I have one of those...


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

She loved wrestling that much that she only worked 5 years tops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This entire induction

Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops
Name drop for pops

I worked hard!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd fuck her... she may break my dick but I'd fuck her.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok wrap it the fuck up you were gifted this spot leave more time for people who deserve to be in there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock should've destroyed her.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> How the hell does her family figure into this?!
> 
> Awful cheap pop.


To be fair, trying to force someone who is part of a family never to mention them because could be construed a "cheep pop" is a pushing.. a lot. It's her family to speak of and it's the night to speak of such things. Granted, her being an inductor it could have been kept to a more bare minimum, but I don't feel she was blatantly out of line.

Natalie is obviously capable of so much more than she's allowed on TV and it's a fucking travesty.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Jesus let her have this moment. It's like she ran over all your dogs.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Dudley's and Christian mention. 
Edge pop coming up, brothers. You know it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Val Venis name drop :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Well her list was good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, what happened to MOLLY?

:deandre


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

D-Von's got him a white woman. Way to go!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> In that case they would have inducted Michelle McCool first, because, well she is with Taker









*SO glad that didn't happen*. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> To be fair, trying to force someone who is part of a family never to mention them because could be construed a "cheep pop" is a pushing.. a lot. It's her family to speak of and it's the night to speak of such things. Granted, her being an inductor it could have been kept to a more bare minimum, but I don't feel she was blatantly out of line.
> 
> Natalie is obviously capable of so much more than she's allowed on TV and it's a fucking travesty.


Just my opinion, but I think she's awful.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Aye Molly Holly :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, that was pretty stand up of Molly to do...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again, how come Molly isn't in the Hall of Fame?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, guys lets take a moment to escape out smarkyness (aka dickishness) and appreciate how fucking great it is that Molly Holly quietly paid off Beth's tuition at a time when women's wrestling meant very, very little.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nora Greenwald is a saint. Damn!


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

STFU! *clap clap clap* STFU! *clap clap clap*

WE WANT ANGLE.


This bitch is irrelevant.All these divas are whores who got where they are by sleeping with key people.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

This induction literally sucks. It's such a stupid choice and the speeches have been boring as fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Women's empowerment.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

More name drops because she knows no one cares about her.

:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Molly Holly showing exactly how it can be when you pay it forward! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Scavet said:


> Jesus let her have this moment. It's like she ran over all your dogs.


more disrespectful than the guys they bitch about who chant cm punks name


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Christ.. Beth has dropped more names in 10 minutes then Cornette has done total in every shoot interview..


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, Dreamer somehow managed to find a suit in his size


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tommy is such a nice man.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

'Tommy Dreamer' - Rusev turns to Dreamer and says 'That's you' :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

First time watching the HOF, this is really well done with some great speeches.

Natalya is fine speaking when out of character.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

IDidPaige said:


> D-Von's got him a white woman. Way to go!


:lol Bro, go to the theaters and watch the movie 'Get Out.' 

That fucking film changed my attitude towards black guys dating white girls 100%.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, she's still talking. She should've been given a time limit about 1/3 the time of everyone else.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not usually one to speak up about "social"ish things, but fucking hell people this thread just got embarrassing.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Biggest pop for Gail Kim. 

Vince be like who is that Gail Kim?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And the name drops keep coming... Jesus christ...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev to Dreamer - "That's you!"

:lmao

Thanks, Rusev.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I liked the Molly Holly part of the speech but she is doing way to many name drops jesus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FEMALE EMPOWERMENT ROAR!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bellas getting booed :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Candice Michelle = TITTIES!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

We are going into name-drop overdrive

Hold on to your seats


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck Candice and Christy Hemme are fucking hot even now. :mark: 

Also, lets be real here, we all know Maria is hotter than ever atm! :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

griff_152 said:


> She loved wrestling that much that she only worked 5 years tops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she started working the independent scene in 2001 and worked it for 3 years. Did her first tryout for wwe in 04 and then went on to work ovw after a minor call up and injury to 07. She worked wwe tv from 07 to 2012. That's 11, almost 12years as a pro. And she did 2 years as an amateur wrestler. I mean what have you devoted 14 years of your life to?

I mean she asked for her release when her mom was diagnosed with cancer for fucks sake


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

so has anyone been keeping count on how many name drops shes done?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Not gonna lie Candice and Beth put on some good matches


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good lord was that really Candice Michelle? :lmao


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh that ring announcer from TNA,redhair sexy one...forgot her name


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> We are going into name-drop overdrive
> 
> Hold on to your seats


It's smart of her. She knows no one in the crowd of fans actually cares about her or her miserably boring career.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shishara said:


> Oh that ring announcer from TNA,redhair sexy one...forgot her name


Christy Hemme


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Eve is just he best


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

The name drops are just a way of thanking people rather than talking about herself. It's being humble if anything, not trying to get cheap pops. Stop getting triggered people, you'll never see this woman again. Let her have 20 fucking minutes.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This is hitting nate Diaz levels of name dropping/ thank yous


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck must say, Eve is so gorgeous! :mark:


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

No Marella at HOF? HE fucked her too amongst others?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> she started working the independent scene in 2001 and worked it for 3 years. Did her first tryout for wwe in 04 and then went on to work ovw after a minor call up and injury to 07. She worked wwe tv from 07 to 2012. That's 11, almost 12years as a pro. And she did 2 years as an amateur wrestler. I mean what have you devoted 14 years of your life to?


:clap

Another example of a "fan" who doesn't know jack shit but spouts off at the mouth any way.

Thanks for schooling him/her.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> she started working the independent scene in 2001 and worked it for 3 years. Did her first tryout for wwe in 04 and then went on to work ovw after a minor call up and injury to 07. She worked wwe tv from 07 to 2012. That's 11, almost 12years as a pro. And she did 2 years as an amateur wrestler. I mean what have you devoted 14 years of your life to?
> 
> I mean she asked for her release when her mom was diagnosed with cancer for fucks sake




Flipping burgers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't we get to the Edge part of the speech?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Beth is literally the cutest lil tank i've ever seen!

That laugh, my God, i'm in love!

And That goes for Molly Holly too!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Let's go... get to thanking Edge and let's move on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> It's smart of her. She knows no one in the crowd of fans actually cares about her or her miserably boring career.


That's pretty harsh don't you think. I don't think she deserves to be in just yet but I'm sure many in the crowd care. I was a fan of Beth when she was around.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Game of Thrones said:


> Another example of a "fan" who doesn't know jack shit but spouts off at the mouth any way.
> 
> Thanks for schooling him/her.


It's even crazier when you realize she asked for a release when her mom was diagnosed with cancer so she could be home with her family full time


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Honestly Chyna should have gone in before her.. She was like a poor mans chyna..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible speech by an absolute no one.

Just go for it, Vince. Once you get to this level, you might as well put EVERYONE in.

:mj4


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I muted it and she is still fucking talking... piss off


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Gotta say,she looks kinda like buffed elf...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Christy Hemme looking fucking fiiiiiiiine.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god... More fucking Owen... . What the flying fuck....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Beth Phoenix looks ridiculously good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the women were more entertaining, they'd have as much time as the men.

:shrug


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah it's about that time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dana getting no reaction at all


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

griff_152 said:


> This induction literally sucks. It's such a stupid choice and the speeches have been boring as fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude, DDP's speech was one of the GOAT.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

She mentioned Alexa :grin2:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Christy Hemme looking fucking fiiiiiiiine.


Saw her at wizard world for 2 straight days. She barely got people at her table but was hot as fuck and nice. She even talked for a bit when I passed by the next day and still remembered me. Cool chick.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel I should point out that I 'embarrassed' myself and was suitably 'schooled' .

Yeah I didn't know how long she been in the business and why she left. So fair enough that's my mistake. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I swear this is longer than DDPs speech


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> That's pretty harsh don't you think. I don't think she deserves to be in just yet but I'm sure many in the crowd care. I was a fan of Beth when she was around.


IMO, no. Putting on 5 years of awful few minute matches on Raw every week is kind of a shaky resume for what is supposed to be a hall of fame. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky with the bigger pop


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice way to give the current girls a rub by giving them a shoutout ... 

Love them putting Finlay over as he spent a good amount of time preparing guys


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn,fuck sake..........................................zip it


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Dude, DDP's speech was one of the GOAT.




Oh yeah I meant Nattie and Beth Phoenix. The others have probably been great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Name drops name drops everywhere Jesus Christ if this was a drinking game we'd all be dead


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Beth has named drop a ton of people...

But I doubt she has mentioned as many people as many times as Mr T name dropped his mom!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol HBK chillin' there, resting his arms on Nash's shoulder.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Give Beth the green light because I am ready for her to go


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I think she's named every female wrestler ever in her speech.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Chyna mention :clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This speech is an incoherent name dropping mess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SavoySuit said:


> I think she's named every female wrestler ever in her speech.


Female? She's named every wrestler of the past 8 years.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh no she name dropped chyna, watch the imploding forum


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Too much name dropping, other than that it's fine IMO.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> If the women were more entertaining, they'd have as much time as the men.
> 
> :shrug



There's only 1 woman being inducted in this entire show ...
Shut your trap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She sneaked Chyna in there! Oh boy!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> IMO, no. Putting on 5 years of awful few minute matches on Raw every week is kind of a shaky resume for what is supposed to be a hall of fame. Just my opinion, though.


The HoF is a joke, I've been saying it for a while. Still, I'm sure plenty care. She was a good talent that got some bad booking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> so has anyone been keeping count on how many name drops shes done?


1,004


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Is there anyone left on earth she hasn't thanked?


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Where's Kane when you need him?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

When the fans think the HOF is more about their viewing pleasure instead of the actual performer... :jim


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Beth was good in her time but definitely not a HOF. 

Lita, Trish, Chyna, Moolah, Mae Young, etc. I just don't see her in that same group as far as Impact goes.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Why is this always women vs men when woman holds a hof speech?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beth's Mom >>>> Beth


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously, who gives a shit if anyone has a long speech.. This is their moment fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great move shouting out to the current women's wrestlers.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I went to take a piss and make a coffee and she is still talking...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Loved that reaction for Chyna. She truly paved the way for women.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

FUCK YES CHIMEL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh Chimmel :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CHIMEL! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha tony


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This just full cringe..... I just can't...


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Why is this always women vs men when woman holds a hof speech?



Because these little dweebs think their masculinity is being threatened 
Funny that, because Beth would beat this shit out of all of them in a real fight


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

TONY CHIMEL :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Go on about Women's empowerment, and two men steal her moment.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!*

Edge is her husband?
Biggest swerve ever! hahahaha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look Chimmel's got one bit. Let him have it.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was great :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The daughter is not impressed, probably wondering when she can go to bed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

FUCKING LOVE THIS! CHIMMEL!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok I un muted my network to hear Chimel announcing Edge :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great finish to the speech.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

On this day :mj2


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Was Beth's speech just an intro for Edge lolololol?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chimmel roflol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy fuck that was amazing


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

THAT WAS GREAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok that was cool


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Last year Ric Flair made stings speech all about him, this year beth made her speech all about everyone else.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Great finish to the speech.


And it continues.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She's still going.

:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Great finish to the speech.


Nope.. She's not close to finished...


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think this is gonna go 5 or 6 hours this year. I'm enjoying Beth's speech but we're already over 2 hours in and not even half the inductions.



LOL rated R SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOperstar


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Feminists are already blowing up on twitter complaining that WWE has a masculinity problem because they made Beth's acceptance speech all about Edge.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao 

This is great!
Fuck y'all haters!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

wtf is going on :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Has this been going on longer than DDP's speech? Its an alright speech just with way to many name drops some people are being harsh on her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Feminists are already blowing up on twitter complaining that WWE has a masculinity problem because they made Beth's acceptance speech all about Edge.


Words can't express how happy that makes me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FINALLY....THE ROCK...oh, it is not that...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is never ending


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Drop Owens name one more time.. I DARE YOU


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Way too long


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Her speech is about to be longer than her WWE career...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I wonder how long Angle will get if Beth has this much time


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Feminists are already blowing up on twitter complaining that WWE has a masculinity problem because they made Beth's acceptance speech all about Edge.



what the fuck


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How long has she been on for now.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That kid gave 0 fucks rofl


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

If Angle gets 5 minutes - expect a riot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, Edge is growing his hair back.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck y'all haters!

That was a great fucking speech! :clap


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I pity whoever has to go out before Angle, cause it will be four hours in and all people will want to see at that point is Angle. Rude´s son gave us a glimpse into his father´s private life and was done with it. The introduction also take too long on top of the speeches.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Great speech, congratulations Beth! 
Good to see her again


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well.. We all know who's speech is first to be edited to shit for the TV version..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

People complaining about the length of speeches need to STFU... it's their moment and deserve to have their time to reflect on their career.

I heard they're getting more time now as the HOF is no longer the night before Mania now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Strong and beautiful speech from a strong and beautiful woman. Thank you Beth!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Teddy Long next?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

oh shit Oldberg getting the shit boo'd outta him

LOLLLL


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Tears streaming down my face. 

I lov dis bizniz????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

3ddie93 said:


> what the fuck


Not true, I was just kidding around. But it is really not far fetched that they would do something like that.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Beth seems like a genuinely good person. Much respect to her even though I question her HOF worth.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That was a great speech, congrats to Beth. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

come back Beth, i think you missed another 100 more names to drop....


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> People complaining about the length of speeches need to STFU... it's their moment and deserve to have their time to reflect on their career.
> 
> I heard they're getting more time now as the HOF is no longer the night before Mania now.


I'm not complaining, I'm really just curious for how long Angle will go. :sk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can't wait for Angle and Cena's speeches.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

One Winged Angel said:


> Seriously, who gives a shit if anyone has a long speech.. This is their moment fpalm


Exactly. Dont like it? Dont watch. All of the people that meant a lot to her clearly liked it. I liked her speech too.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

GOLdberg away :ha


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh god couldn't we have had Teddy first.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldberg betting boooed...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I already pissed made a sandwich are am I supposed to do through this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God that trainwreck is over. Worst HOF speech ever. Glad Edge and Tony stole the show during her speech.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That Chimel bit was vintage. :cole


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Told ya'll that Goldberg was gonna get booed out of the building at WM.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm glad the inducters/inductees are able to have more time for their speeches. 

It's their night they deserve it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This Eric guy has an amazing story.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What has this guy got to do with wrestling?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is far more interesting than anything Beth did.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yes the award that was the dying wish of a man, the award that was *SUPPOSED* to honor the people who actually make the whole show happen, the road and ring crews.. But that kind of "philanthropy" doesn't put money in the coffers does it Steph? Now this Hypocrisy *I* can't watch..


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

So much bitching. Fuck.

Nobody is forcing you to watch this. This is their moment. Not your moment.

Do some speeches go long? Yeah, but so what!? If you're bored I would hope you have something better to do than sit at your computer bitching while people get appreciated for their hard work.

:Out


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Beth's speech might be my fav of the night so far. and I don't think Edge had a clue she was gonna bring out Tony Chimmel.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> What has this guy got to do with wrestling?


Vince is filling his black person feel good moments quota for the year


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People can't handle when people don't enjoy something they like.

:mj4 

Get over it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU DISRESPECTFUL BASTARDS, let them have their time to shine, you can have yours after its done and slate them on here, facebook, twitter, insta, snapchat and any other forum you frequent just to feel special.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is already better than Beth rambling on about her awful career.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So much salt on here :lmao

Beth's speech was too long, shoot me :lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Warrior's wife pretty much just called Bailey and Sasha ugly skanks in front of the entire world.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph with that epic heat :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha got some boos. Wow. Her wig is looking on point tonight, though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God damn Bayley needs to wear her hair down more...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Is Dana Warrior introducing Wrestling to people who have never heard of it before?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Beth had an amazing career, give her some credit huh. She did compete in the rumble.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit, did Goldberg really get booed? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, this is actually entertaining.

:lol


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Carmella is as hot as Bayley is ugly. Fuck, Big Cass is one lucky, greasy motherfucker.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Enzo is great


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

https://mobile.twitter.com/twmnewsuk/status/847999550480683008


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

this is a joke now

WWE suckin their own cocks with this ditzy old hag as the mouthpiece


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Beth had an amazing career, give her some credit huh. She did compete in the rumble.


So did James Ellsworth


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like that we don't have to get condensed versions anymore cause USA network is stingy with time.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Enzo got shitted on ahahahhahahaha


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I know people hated Beth's speech but to be honest i was in tears... tears of laughter that is, All them name drops just made the thing so funny to me,. Just when you think she stopped she then drops another 10. It was so bad it was awesome,,, 

worth it :lmao


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Booing Goldberg... Fans just don't make any sense.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

She still hasn't mentioned the inductee lol.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/twmnewsuk/status/847999550480683008


Hey man, somebody's gotta be the piss break.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky is over with the hof crowd more than sasha & bailey shocked did not expect that


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Does Sasha ever bring Mizake out in public?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So did Reigns get booed at the HOF too? I heard there were some chants in the pre show.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

So this warrior award is given every year - that's fine but why do we need a bloody twenty minute introduction to the ultimate warrior. It's not him going in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

These _pre-speeches_ are too long. Speed it up a little bit PLEASE.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Does Sasha ever bring Mizake out in public?


Harsh . . . 


. . . but true.

He's like a dog. He has to stay in the car, with the window rolled down a crack.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> So did Reigns get booed at the HOF too? I heard there were some chants in the pre show.


Yeah, when they showed him on the screen a couple of times he got loud boos. Google it and you'll find videos already up on news sites.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm fine with the idea of the Warrior award (even though it isn't what Warrior wanted it to be), but does Dana have to come out and talk about her husband for 15 min every year? It's the same speech 3 years running now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> These _pre-speeches_ are too long. Speed it up a little bit PLEASE.


Agreed.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Eric LeGrand is gonna walk again. Billie dat baby gurl


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i would let dana warrior ride me into oblivion


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/twmnewsuk/status/847999550480683008


I mean why should they care about this guy, he is pretty much the piss break of the event since they're not using the Warrior award for backstage people.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Agreed.


She needs to hand Eric his award and be done with it. She's just rambling at this point.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

You'd laugh if he accidentally rolled his wheel chair off the stage. Don't lie.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

omg kevin dunn is fucking with the mics


----------



## OctaviusUniversity (Mar 15, 2017)

Holy crap...how long was her speech?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph kind of looks like The Cryptkeeper


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When HHH claps it looks like two claws trying to smash a pumpkin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins needs to interrupt him and tell him about the REAL Triple H in a shoot promo right on the spot.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IDidPaige said:


> Harsh . . .
> 
> 
> . . . but true.
> ...


 He's cool, could do a lot better than Ego Banks.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hunter choking up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the idea of the Warrior award, but this guy has nothing to do with wrestling. Why not give it to Droz?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> So did Reigns get booed at the HOF too? I heard there were some chants in the pre show.


Zayn laughed his ass off when the crowd booed the fuck outta roman 
you need to see that gif lol

@RockOfJericho

DAMN that would have been a great choice. but the media doesnt know who Droz is. Remember WWE is all about money and "looking good in the media".


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins needs to interrupt him and tell him about the REAL Triple H in a shoot promo right on the spot.


Based on reports, Rollins likely can't roll himself out of bed right now.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Eric LeGrande + DDP Yoga is the perfect match, no? Make it happen.

This guy talks way too fast and in a mumble.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

i dont understand a word he's saying,but sounds inspiring...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This award is great and everything for people like Eric but i can't help but think of this as Stephanie and WWE just doing this for their fucking image and making themselves look good. Giving this award to the people in the back, the ring crew etc the ones who was supposed to get this award just doesn't look good enough does it Steph? Gotta make it for handicapped people and sick children now that will make you look good wont it Steph?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ddie93 said:


> Yeah, when they showed him on the screen a couple of times he got loud boos. Google it and you'll find videos already up on news sites.


 If they got under Cena's skin, they're definitely getting to him. Just saw the video, it looked like he was hurt that he got booed there. The odds are those boos are going to follow him for life whereever he goes, imagine that.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

RockOfJericho said:


> I like the idea of the Warrior award, but this guy has nothing to do with wrestling. Why not give it to Droz?


coz droz is white 
by giving it to someone who is black regardless of the truth he has nothing to do with wrestling will make the wwe look less racist in vinces eyes.
Until the next stereotype character is unveiled.


----------



## OctaviusUniversity (Mar 15, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> This award is great and everything for people like Eric but i can't help but think of this as Stephanie and WWE just doing this for their fucking image and making themselves look good. Giving this award to the people in the back, the ring crew etc the ones who was supposed to get this award just doesn't look good enough does it Steph? Gotta make it for handicapped people and sick children now that will make you look good wont it Steph?


I'd say so


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Based on reports, Rollins likely can't roll himself out of bed right now.


What's the reports saying?


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> This award is great and everything for people like Eric but i can't help but think of this as Stephanie and WWE just doing this for their fucking image and making themselves look good. Giving this award to the people in the back, the ring crew etc the ones who was supposed to get this award just doesn't look good enough does it Steph? Gotta make it for handicapped people and sick children now that will make you look good wont it Steph?


It should get them a nice 90-second spot on ESPN SportsCenter.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I can understand about 65% of what he's saying


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Zayn laughed his ass off when the crowd booed the fuck outta roman
> you need to see that gif lol
> 
> @RockOfJericho
> ...


 Found it, the close up for Reigns says it all. To be booed like that at a formal event.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

i feel like ppl in arena are giving him fake pops,european fans who are drunk as fuck and waiting for WM.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> What's the reports saying?


he is sick


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

MrJT said:


> What's the reports saying?


That he has pneumonia :lol. Dude is fine.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Incredible attitude :clap


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the guy really so hard to understand? English is my third language and I understand him just fine


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

is he near the end zone yet?

love this hof, fuck you haters


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Captain Edd said:


> Is the guy really so hard to understand? English is my third language and I understand him just fine


English is my second language and I understood every word he said.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RockOfJericho said:


> I like the idea of the Warrior award, but this guy has nothing to do with wrestling. Why not give it to Droz?


Why not give it to the people *HE* wanted it given to? The best of the crew members! They deserve a little recognition as well, if not for them we wouldn't even get these shows to watch! I would never say that anyone given this award so far shouldn't have had their moment, but it could have been done in any other numbers of ways. This award should have went to where it was intended.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think he might be talking so fast cause he's nervous. But it just sounds like a constant indistinguishable noise to me.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

He was born in 1990? Jesus, I'm 8 yrs older than him, yet he looks 8 yrs older than me.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This. Is. Not. Good.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

HE SAID WWF


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

He's stumbling over his words but he's making perfect sense really. It's not a bad speech. We just didn't need Dana before hand telling her life story.


----------



## OctaviusUniversity (Mar 15, 2017)

Captain Edd said:


> Is the guy really so hard to understand? English is my third language and I understand him just fine


Of course you do


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is better than Beth.

:shrug


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Take your chair and go home, we are waiting for Kurt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loved that ending of raw


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm waiting to see if Angle will mention his time in TNA, both Joe and AJ subtlety referenced theirs during the preshow.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I bet they've got people holding up applause signs to the crowd.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like we need a Mr. T run in right about now.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

He sounds like Boomhauer.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck that's so true for me as well about Kane. 

First ever favorite wrestler before I was introduced to Bryan, AJ, Jericho, etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847980702763106309
That's a man that's getting hurt by those boos.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I wont joke here... nothing but respect for this guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Promo"

This guy is a smark.

:lol


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

oh noooo i just remembered there is still Teddy Long to introduce...

its 5am in my country right now


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Booker T looks like sheeeeeeeet


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was nice.

:clap

He put over WWE talent better than WWE.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So at this point we on pace for a 5 hour HOF ceremony.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cannot believe how fucking negative some of y'all are. 

This is an incredible moment for somebody who is obviously a great fan and has gone through so much in his life. :clap


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the crowd mocking the guy in the chair by standing up when he finished


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

That gif of Roman's reaction to those Boo's makes me think we might be getting a heel turn after all.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just don't see how anyone can't hate on that.

Alas, there are a few out of the bunch.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Teddy's speech should be good. I've seen his shoot interview. He has some great stories to tell.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Good speech though I still don't like how the Warrior award is just a PR award.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

finalnight said:


> So at this point we on pace for a 5 hour HOF ceremony.


Thank Beth for that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Shishara said:


> oh noooo i just remembered there is still Teddy Long to introduce...
> 
> its 5am in my country right now


good get to your bed you fucking cunt


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I couldn't shit on that.. As an EMT I deal with people with horrifying injuries and ailments everyday.. How any of them get through that shit is beyond me.. Good on dude..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

the_hound said:


> good get to your bed you fucking cunt




Kin ell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The true face of the company: The Miz


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

In think this guy could ramble all night. They might have to send Kane out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

When The Miz is more over at your HOF ceremony than your hand picked FOTC.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLLA HOLLA, PLAYA! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's time for a tag team match playa!


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I forget this guy was on the hof class too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> That gif of Roman's reaction to those Boo's makes me think we might be getting a heel turn after all.


 He tried to play it off but those eyes looked like those eyes told another story. A broken man who's holding back tears.

If they get to someone like John Cena, imagine what they're doing to Roman. In a WM 24 he sounded hurt when talking about boos, "I've never been booed before".


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What a pimp!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they included his botch.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Love Teddy Long, arguably the most deserving of his class


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ron Simmons!:mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Teddy's speech should be good. I've seen his shoot interview. He has some great stories to tell.



Ric Flairrrrrr ,playa I haven't forgot when you called me the n- wood playa,


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Give us a table for 3 with Teddy and the APA or a story time episode damn it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Farooq got old.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the APA's theme


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Does Ron Simmons age? He looks great


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Go Home"

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

What an induction speech opener!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh look its a badass on the left and corporate cocksucker on the right.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JBL with that freshly applied Just For Men hair color


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Loving this speech so far!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Love Teddy Long, arguably the most deserving of his class


 Kurt freaking Angle?...


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

willing to bet Ron Simmons could outbench most superstars today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Driving while black lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know it is really weird Beth was inducted this year seeing as her primary time in the business was just back in 2007 and shes only 36 now, and i wouldn't exactly say she had a HOF worthy career really, i mean when kissing Khali is one of the big moments of your career that says alot.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha jbl and ron


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Teddy :buried :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Teddy's speech should be good. I've seen his shoot interview. He has some great stories to tell.


aint pg


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This fucking induction speech!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Teddy deserves this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah tell the SJWs that JBL


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

JBL talking about having good character

Fuck off


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the bully jbl talking about justice and race.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, fucking incredibly well said, JBL! :clap


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh fuck off jbl.. you inappropriatley grab dudes in the showers.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

One Winged Angel said:


> wwetna1 said:
> 
> 
> > Love Teddy Long, arguably the most deserving of his class
> ...


My point stands. Teddy started as a stage hand, moved to a red, managed, was the longest running SD GM ever, and broke ground. He did it all as a black man in southern companies to start before going to Vince so you know he caught and hell, he admits it. He had a career that is what 30 plus years long. 

Angle is impressive, star caliber hall of fame act and headliner. Long earned everything he got and deserves the nod more than anyone else. He earned his spot and role in the company and wrestling history. I love DDP to death and he is probably my favorite of this whole class, Angle is the most talent, but Teddy deserves the respect and nod more than everyone else


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

It is beyond a joke how the WWE tries so hard to prove they are not racist its obvious its forced and put on.
Only reason teddy is in the HoF and the same with the guy in the wheelchair who had nothing to do with the wrestling industry.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Wishing Hogan was there and the camera panned to him when they said judged not by the color of your skin....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they botched his entrance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That jacket.

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

THAT SUIT!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what tag match will Teddy make now?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And unsurprisingly that ceiling was shattered in WCW, not WWE.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know it is really weird Beth was inducted this year seeing as her primary time in the business was just back in 2007 and shes only 36 now, and i wouldn't exactly say she had a HOF worthy career really, i mean when kissing Khali is one of the big moments of your career that says alot.


She was the token female inductee.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Teddy!


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

the_hound said:


> good get to your bed you fucking cunt


virgin detected ahahahahahahahah

little b*tch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Happy for Teddy but WWE really needs to slow down the induction rate. They are putting in 7 a year with a wrestler/contributor roster size of 70-ish. NFL puts in 7 with player/contributor roster size of 2,000-ish.
WWE really doesn't have enough people to continue to support this rate of induction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Teddy.

:mj2

THANKS, BETH.

fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy shit was that Stevie Ray?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> the bully jbl talking about justice and race.


by most accounts he was always the one rolling with the black wrestlers. Simmons, Brown, Henry, Godfather, and Long were his travel buddies 

He never mentioned mental health for the Mauro brigade, he mentioned racial discrimination which comes straight from growing up in the south as an every day reality, not fiction. 

JBL may have no sympathy at all for mental health or bipolar disorder. He may also be known to fuck with people. He however is also known to be a guy who has always hung around, traveled, drunk with, and fought besides the black talent, so him talking about being upset by black wrestlers feeling discrimination isn't any less true imo


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Holy shit was that Stevie Ray?




Gonna bust out his slapjack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Teddy.

:lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Roman Reigns left the building.
He literally got booed the fuck out of the building 

Teddy Long sweats... A LOT.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Teddy.
> 
> :lmao


To be fair I can't blame the dude lol. Never ref before, two guys going at it hard, and then you have hiv being a new concern back then. Probably was like fuck this shit I'm out lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

D'lo reference!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> by most accounts he was always the one rolling with the black wrestlers. Simmons, Brown, Henry, Godfather, and Long were his travel buddies
> 
> He never mentioned mental health for the Mauro brigade, he mentioned racial discrimination which comes straight from growing up in the south as an every day reality, not fiction.
> 
> JBL may have no sympathy at all for mental health or bipolar disorder. He may also be known to fuck with people. He however is also known to be a guy who has always hung around, traveled, drunk with, and fought besides the black talent, so him talking about being upset by black wrestlers feeling discrimination isn't any less true imo


True. 
Well said.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another wwf mention, mmmm and twice its not been muted


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The White Boy Challenge!

That shit was gold


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> To be fair I can't blame the dude lol. Never ref before, two guys going at it hard, and then you have hiv being a new concern back then. Probably was like fuck this shit I'm out lol


I don't blame him. It was funny. Teddy cracks me up for some reason.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Roman Reigns left the building.
> He literally got booed the fuck out of the building


You gotta be shittin?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to love the White Boy Challenge :booklel


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Roman Reigns left the building.
> He literally got booed the fuck out of the building
> 
> Teddy Long sweats... A LOT.


When did that happen?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Teddy's speech.

Short, sweet and effective.

Thank you Teddy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I still remember Teddy marrying Kristal with Jagged Edge playing music and The Godfather lol


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

MeekMan family!

is this hint at Broken Hardy returning?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

meeekman family


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I miss Teddy, I think he could still run a show!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Teddy is so likeable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Teddy's a class act and entertaining.

:clap


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't blame him. It was funny. Teddy cracks me up for some reason.


I don't know why, but I just laugh every time I hear him speak.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

1 last tag team match :maury


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAH!!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> When did that happen?


Before the warrior award thing.
romans seat is empty. just like goldbergs.

https://mobile.twitter.com/twmnewsuk/status/847999550480683008


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TEDDY MF LONG :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Was hopin' he'd do his "one-on-one with DA UNDERTAKA" line!:mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He booked it!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Fucking Yeah! :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Teddy you a fool! I <3 it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Teddy getting the memes in :ha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Man That Became a Wrestling Meme is now in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Teddy is GREAT.

Great job with the chant, crowd!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ONE ON ONE WITH DA UNDTAKAHHH

LET'S GO TEDDY!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't blame him. It was funny. Teddy cracks me up for some reason.


He reminds me of George Jefferson at times.

Love Teddy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*UNDATAKAAAAHHHH!!!!*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Angle now :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great speech from teddy simple and very authentic


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Teddy still got the moves at 70 years old


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They sure reduced Teddy's speech. Cool finish though


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WIT DA UNDERTAYKAH! :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Teddy! :clap


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Teddy was great. :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Take notes Beth Phoneix

It is sad that a non deserving HOFer and the Warrior award got more time than Teddy!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

every speech so far was good to great.

NOW KURT ANGLE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This HoF is magic. Not a single complaint.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH getting booed.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Rollins/Triple H match ad with Metallica song and all :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HERE WE FUCKING GO orrr maybe not


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i gotta say Dana Warrior shitting on Enzo was a big highlight of the show for me so far, it was so random lol she pretty much said what most us know, that he's a shit wrestler and can't do anything but talk. Enzo got up and played along but i know it kinda pissed him off inside.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

No. Thank YOU, Teddy :clap


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck is this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Grable Grable Grable Grable Grable*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man, they are really fucking burning through potential inductors. 7 every year, plus 5-ish legacy inductees. Come on, WWE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did I just hear 1893:lmao:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LET'S FUCKING GO!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Midnight Rocker said:


> WIT DA UNDERTAYKAH! :lol


Tag team match plays
Tonight you take on the animal Batista 
One on one with undertakah
Your opponent will be Rey Mysterio

That's all I remember about Friday night SD lol and I loved it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Haystacks Calhoun was a large large man.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

farmer burns, thats what jack gallacher based his style off of


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> He reminds me of George Jefferson at times.
> 
> Love Teddy












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848006796933451776


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

1893, wow!


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

June Byers was very attractive.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Here he comes :mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Toots Mondt! 

Adam Blampied must be happy!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wens3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man here we go!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Kurt Angle time! :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KURT FUCKING ANGLE IS BACK HOME


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Wonder if Kurt will end up name dropping Chris Benoit, they should let him he was a big part of his career.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

will he or wont he mention tna or dixie carter (total milf)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, is there no "Celebrity Wing" inductee this year????


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Kurt and E+C plus Foley was just fucking gold!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Angle time :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know it would probably go over awkwardly with the crowd, but Rikidozan is one of the most major figures in wrestling, so I am a little surprised Rikidozan didn't get a featured induction.

edit: Kurt was just money in that HBK build. Sexy Kurt, the ladder bit, getting a genuinely solid match out of Marty Jeanetty. Quite underrated little part.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sexy Kurt was golden


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The GOAT backstage segments with Kurt and Austin :mark:

Milk Truck :mark:

Sexy Kurt :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sexy Kurt :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Time for the fucking feels. :'(


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Kurt Angle has been involved in some of the funniest segments of all time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Come on Steph, ithat was not the first time you were all covered in white stuff :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could they not get someone that had some kind of connection to Kurt from his early wrestling career to induct him? Like Austin? Hell Edge and Christian would be more fucking appropriate than fucking Cena. Fucking Shawn Stasiak would be more appropriate since he was Angle's first oppoent.

I mean it would make since for Angle to induct Cena into the HOF because he was his first opponent but fucking Cena inducting Kurt is dumb.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dem chants!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so tired of smarks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I will say while the vidpack is going, They do need to limit the speeches of the inductors, if there is one change I would concede to this format, that is 100% a step that needs to be taken.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's go Miz :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"LET'S GO MIZ!" chants! 

Let's fucking go! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Not the place for that shit, geek crowd. This is why "fans" shouldn't be allowed into the HoF, IMO.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol Miz surprised


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Must say, Cena looks great in a fucking normal fitting, normal colored tux. 
Don't know why the fuck he wears those colorful oversized suits all the time. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The true people's champ,: The Miz :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

With a broken freakin neck!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Angle always reminded me of Carlton from Fresh Prince :lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Crazy to think wrestlers Angle fought in tna are in the audience as wwe employees seeing him be inducted.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Benoit would have been a good one to induct kurt, if all that shit didn't happen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Not the most appropriate timing and all but the Let's go Miz chants just topped the best chants of the night list!

:HA


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

dont mention daniel pruder who made angle tap


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Been waiting years to say this but, finally oh it's true...it's DAMN TRUE, welcome home to perhaps the greatest of all time, Kurt Angle!

:mark::mark::mark:
:dance
:bow


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KURT ANGLE IS HERE THE MOTHER FUCKIN GOAT


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Miz was like 'Me?' :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Alas, this theme! :banderas


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Angle!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

KURT FUCKING ANGLE!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

They didn't forget the "You Suck" chants wens3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

"You suck" :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THAT MUSIC! THOSE CHANTS! :mark: :mark :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

He's home :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck I missed you Kurt :mj2


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Wait, is there no "Celebrity Wing" inductee this year????


I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

That theme wens3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

These fans man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ceremony should end with Ambrose driving in a milk truck and splashing milk all over the audience.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:bow:


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

funny how he wrestled most of the wrestlers the camera panned to


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hes back fucking home, this is soo surreal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Could they not get someone that had some kind of connection to Kurt from his early wrestling career to induct him? Like Austin? Hell Edge and Christian would be more fucking appropriate than fucking Cena. Fucking Shawn Stasiak would be more appropriate since he was Angle's first oppoent.
> 
> I mean it would make since for Angle to induct Cena into the HOF because he was his first opponent but fucking Cena inducting Kurt is dumb.


this was the issue I kinda had with it. Cena inducting him kinda made it about Cena and not about Angle. 

Austin would have been the perfect person in reality. E&C would have been the next best guys.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep I'm tearing up


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Angle definitely had great ones afterwards, but 01-03 Angle in particular was a remarkable machine in the ring.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:bow
:bow
:bow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What an ovation. If only the fans were this loud on the weekly shows.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Game of Thrones said:


> Not the place for that ****, geek crowd. This is why "fans" shouldn't be allowed into the HoF, IMO.


Amen to this. It's no wonder wrestling 'fans' have such a bad rep.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

how long is this


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dixie carter is there holy shit


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Delete!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course WWE Network takes a shit during his speech... Motherfucking


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The delete chants haha


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

DELETE chants

Epic


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WM 21.

:mark:


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

HBK looks high as fuck lol


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I went out for dinner, got home, and the HOF is STILL going. Jesus Christ!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848016008635965441


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Angle mentions his tna matches with AJ and Sting :mark:


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

shame he can;t say benoit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DELETE! DELETE! :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

AJ/Shane

Might be epic


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> WM 21.
> 
> :mark:


Yeah, I'm rewatching that match right after the show is over :sk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Take chances with your character"

Advice all talents need to take to heart.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE COWBOY HAT :mark:

:banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They brought the cowboy hat! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao that fucking tiny cowboy hat, one of the funniest segments in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing.

:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes! The tiny cowboy hat lives!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha love it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well said, Kurt. :bow


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The cowboy hat :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That cowboy hat needs it's own hall of fame induction :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kurt roudroudroudroudroudroud


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i need my head gear dammit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vintage Kurt Angle :cole


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

hes gonna sing sexy kurt


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE Network has died for me on the east coast.. Motherfuckers..


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

On the mic, heel, face, in the ring, hold-for-hold, high-flyer, brawler...this dude can do it all. On the legit shortlist for greatest ever.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"I need my head gear, dammit" :sodone


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Kurt is fucking gold :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE RAP roud


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Angle rap :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kurt rapping this is fucking gold


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sexy Kurt.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fucking awesome


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

SEE I TOLD UUU


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Fucking amazing speech!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:ha

GoaT.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't believe this is happening :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hope Kurt is the next GM for RAW, need this dude on my TV on a weekly basis.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This is so great.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm fucking dying, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

HBK is loving it, too. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KURT FREAKIN' ANGLE! :bow :bow :bow


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Angle was taken from us way to soon man. Wish he stuck around in the WWE for at least a few more years :mj2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is amazing. So entertaining.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha this is gold


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Nash looking like wtf...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the greatest moment in HOF history.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is beautiful damnit :mj2

Back to reality with Sami/KO part 23233219382103812 on Monday :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They should've played the theme. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I really hope Kurt is the next GM for RAW, need this dude on my TV on a weekly basis.


Yeah!

And then Stephanie can cut his balls off like she does everyone else.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

dannybosa said:


> how long is this


4 hours on the average.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

what no shout out to Karen Jarrett?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no wayyy hahaha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That was short


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Someone teach this penis-headed son of a bitch how to say WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kurt really can't say W :maury


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This may be the GOAT HOF speech.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That was incredible. roud


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance
:dance
:dance


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

short and sweet.

GOAT.

good night guys


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I have nothing left to say. With a tear in my eye, I :bow


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fucking milk :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I love this man :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GOAT GOAT GOAT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God I love Kurt, he is so great at never taking himself too serious


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was amazing. I miss when wrestling had GOATS like THAT.

:mj2


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Nash looks confused :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fantastic speech!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Surprised no TNA mention at all


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Someone needs to screenshot Kurt covered in milk and slap the Brazzers logo on it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT MILK*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I went to Axxess not the HOF. It's not over yet and it's almost midnight?! Wow.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

nash stood up too quick and tore a quad


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was so over the top yet so amazing.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

GOAT


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

NO WAY WITH THE MILK BOTTLES!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Fucking goosebumps watching Angles music play again. Greatest of all time fuck everyone else


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No disrespect to the other inductees, but does anyone else feel like the show kind of peaked right at the start with DDP?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How soon before someone slaps a Brazzers' logo on Angle covered in milk?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah!
> 
> And then Stephanie can cut his balls off like she does everyone else.


Exactly, he needs to take this induction, the accompanying special appearance at Mania and maybe a quick run in on Monday night and Get The Fuck away from this company again as fast as his legs can take him! Learn from what WWE did to Sting and is doing to Goldberg and GET THE FUCK AWAY from these people!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you sooo much Kurt. Til' this day, 1 of the best!

One of the best HoF IMO.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Angle is great.. I wish the HOF was more chronological though (at least for their headliners)..

It's just weird seeing guys like Angle and Edge inducted before Taker, Rock, HHH etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Got goosebumps from it.

Fantastic speech from one of the GOAT's.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got to admit God got some pretty decent pops tonight.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing, surreal seeing him again and hearing that music.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kurt Angle is simply amazing :banderas

So happy for him. Congratulations :clap

What an amazing Hall of Fame it was tonight. It was definitely worth the whole watch :clap :clap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Nash looks confused :lol


Nash looked like he could give zero fucks all night.. Every time they put the camera on him he looked like he was taking a shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was fucking great!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

This is one of the best night for the HOF in recent memory. At least for me. I enjoyed most of the speeches and made it through the whole show without falling asleep. YAY me!! 

I enjoyed Beth speech the most and then DDP. But honestly no one's speech for terrible. Congrats to all the inductees!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Xenoblade said:


> Angle is great.. I wish the HOF was more chronological though (at least for their headliners)..
> 
> It's just weird seeing guys like Angle and Edge inducted before Taker, Rock, HHH etc.


Taker and HHH will probably go in the minute the retire in ring for good. Especially Taker since he's the last real old school kayfabe character around. 

I'm amazed Rock hasn't gone in yet though. Thought he would have gone in this year with it being in Florida.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> Exactly, he needs to take this induction, the accompanying special appearance at Mania and maybe a quick run in on Monday night and Get The Fuck away from this company again as fast as his legs can take him! Learn from what WWE did to Sting and is doing to Goldberg and GET THE FUCK AWAY from these people!


Thats not gonna happen, he said in the interview with Graves that he's gonna be around in WWE for years to come. So he's gonna play some type of on screen role, whether as GM, manager, wrestler or something. Also you gotta remember Sting and Goldberg are not WWE creations, Kurt Angle is, he was made in WWE so he's not got anything to worry about i'd say.

I'd personally love to see him as Raw GM and he drafts American Alpha to Raw and he constantly does them favors and eventually turns heel and teams with them. If he can wrestle again i would love to see them as a 3 man team with Angle leading them.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Kurt Angle is simply amazing :banderas
> 
> So happy for him. Congratulations :clap
> 
> What an amazing Hall of Fame it was tonight. It was definitely worth the whole watch :clap :clap


It really was. I enjoyed pretty much every speech and Angle finished it off superbly!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Those one more match chants though :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap What a fucking incredible Hall of Fame class this year, especially compared to the last few years.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hes going to mention me








oh


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Definitely one of the best Hall of Fame ceremonies they've done.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Enjoyed the show from beginning to end. One of the best HOF shows yet. 



Xenoblade said:


> Angle is great.. I wish the HOF was more chronological though (at least for their headliners)..
> 
> It's just weird seeing guys like Angle and Edge inducted before Taker, Rock, HHH etc.


I wouldn't expect those guys to be inducted till they retire.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Klorel said:


>


You just know those milk bottles are getting Photoshopped before the night is through.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

That was amazing. He only had about 15 - 20 minutes and said everything he needed to while entertaining everyone. Other people who talked for an hour were so monotone.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Up there with 2005 and 2013 as one of the best ceremonies they've done. :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Great HOF.

DDP and Bischoff were both great speeches. 

Cornette showed he is still a master of the mic and Rock and Roll had a pretty touching moment at the end.

Ricky Steamboats speech was alright he was never the best at talking but Rick Rude's son was great.

APA and Teddy Long had some funny stories and was another good speech.

Beth's speech went on to long and name dropped nearly everyone from 06-10 but I feel people were harsh on her as it had some good moments like Molly Holly story.

Seeing Angle doing all his most remembered segments was amazing, do wish he talked a bit more.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

great hall of fame better than last years.
Rick Rude Induction was way more better than Big Boss Mans. Rick Rude JR did a great job.
The recipient of the Warrior Award this year was actually a "diehard" WWF fan.
Beth Phoenix Induction was way better than Jaquelines. Was more entertaining and more hearth touching. 
Angle did a fantastic job tonight to end this HoF ceremony.


The biggest lowpoint of the show was Roman Reigns.

I thinkk next year Rock gets inducted or Goldberg.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848021208280977408


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

For old time sake


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Angle was entertaining but I wish he would have told more behind the scenes stories.. Those are always the best parts of HOF speeches..

He kind of just reenacted all his best moments we all already saw. I think DDP gave the best speech.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


> hes going to mention me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I like how Angle just had plain fucking fun with this and borderline stayed in character. He gave some good advice to the current roster and just had fucking fun basically saying "See how retarded this looks in 2017? Yeah bitches but I fucking worked it and got over.. You can too".. Angle killed it


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Hell of a speech by Angle
That was fantastic


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Possibly the best HOF class ever. The whole show was great, for the most part. 

Seeing Cornette made me incredibly happy and did not disappoint. I thought Beth Phoenix had one of the best inductions though. Lots of emotion there and was really pleasant. And I hate saying this, no disrespect to Eric LeGrand because he seemed like a genuine fan who was appreciative of the moment, but the whole Warrior thing feels so wrong. Especially his creepy wife coming out and rambling about all of that shit prior.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats not gonna happen, he said in the interview with Graves that he's gonna be around in WWE for years to come. So he's gonna play some type of on screen role, whether as GM, manager, wrestler or something. Also you gotta remember Sting and Goldberg are not WWE creations, Kurt Angle is, he was made in WWE so he's not got anything to worry about i'd say.
> 
> I'd personally love to see him as Raw GM and he drafts American Alpha to Raw and he constantly does them favors and eventually turns heel and teams with them. If he can wrestle again i would love to see them as a 3 man team with Angle leading them.


It may be a smaller, less popular pond but he needs to go back to WCPW, WWE simply can not properly deal with returning legends anymore, either through incompetence or malice, it just doesn't work, I'm just afraid it's going to go very very badly for him, if WWE can make people turn on Goldberg in a matter of weeks when he got a pop that exploded a building on his first night back, put Sting in one of the most insulting Wrestelmania fiascos in years, it's not going to go well for Kurt or anyone else.

I just don't want to see the guy get hurt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kurt had his tna hof ring on


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BTW can anyone confirm if Beth and Edge are the first couple that both are in the HOF?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

CGS said:


> Taker and HHH will probably go in the minute the retire in ring for good. Especially Taker since he's the last real old school kayfabe character around.
> 
> I'm amazed Rock hasn't gone in yet though. Thought he would have gone in this year with it being in Florida.


I'm thinking HHH will wrestle for many more years to come. He'll probably become the Mr. McMahon role.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

GOAT ANGLE.

Probably my favorite HOF speech/induction ever.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't see Rock going in till he says he's retired. 
Expect Goldberg to be inducted next year as the headliner.


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

I saw Chris Benoit in the Angle video package, just like to point that out

I think Beths speech she just kept on listing people thats the only thing i didnt like about her speech tbh


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

IT'S DAMN TRUE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I do find it funny Beth mentioned Simon Dean lol the audience was like "Huh? who? whatever".


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just fire Tom Phillips, and let The Miz's dad take over all his interviewing/commentary responsibilities, minus being put in the Cobra Clutch by Sgt. Slaughter. Orton's face :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Thought it was good overall, DDP was the highlight I thought as his speech was so genuine and heartfelt. Kurt was great too but you could tell how much it means to Page, he really is a true underdog story.

Teddy Long was pretty great too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle, DDP, Bischoff, Teddy Long, APA, Cornette, Rock N' Roll Express, Steamboat, and Rick Rude's son all KILLED it tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kurt's reenactment of his classics was a reminiscent of my childhood watching the attitude era.

Beth looked great and I mean that respectively. It wouldn't hurt to see beth vs charlotte someday.

DDP: I feel everywhere like I look he's there. He helped so many through yoga and watching him get emotional over dusty motivating to say the least.

Rock N Roll express: wasn't born when they were in the prime of their lives but I do see the influence on the tag teams that they left.

Teddy Long: See DDP. Seeing jazz in the crowd would've been great but that's just me.

Rick Rude: I saw a couple of his stuff coming up and thought it was was funny how he'd put someone's woman on tights and move his hips in a circular motion in front of them.

O.G.Cornette: Last but never least, Everybody here knows I was hyped to the og himself. Money sure does talk in wrestling. Anyways everybody check out the OG's podcast on YT.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

ellthom said:


> The man is a massive influence in wrestling not just in the ring, but behind it. HE has been everywhere and done everything, he is a man that helped most likely most of your favourite wrestlers today in more ways than you know, be it in the ring or on the mic.
> 
> Man knew the business he knew hoe to work the audience and had charisma for days. I would say only Flair comes close to Dusty in that way.
> 
> He is the last of a breed we will ever have in wrestling and will never have again. If you love wrestling Dusty is probably one of the reasons to be thankful.


No doubt! In 74/75 Big Dust was making around $150,000 a year. That's over $750,000 today. People will say that this guy or that guy are raking in x million a year now, but here's the thing: Dusty was making that working a ONE STATE TERRITORY! It wasn't just his charisma, but people _believed_ in Dusty, because Dusty believed in them. He believed in the plumbers, and the ditch diggers, the bartenders, the cooks, the landscapers. The wrestling fans. When Ole Anderson turned on Dusty, there were fans that jumped the barricade and were trying to climb that steel cage to help Dusty. Because they believed in Dusty. Dusty was Everyman. Dusty was the American Dream.


----------



## jellybeanx007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here are the direct links to the Red Carpet WWE Super Star Segments. Since it's part of WWE Hall of Fame, I'm putting it here instead of creating a new thread. 

7:00 Booker T & Queen Sharmell
7:59 Alexa Bliss
9:30 Ric Flair
11:40 Mick Foley & Noelle Foley
13:38 Kelly Kelly
16:11 Gene Okerlund
17:11 Baron Corbin
18:35 Sting
20:52 Mojo Rawley
22:10 Nia Jax & Ata Johnson
23:47 The Miz & Maryse
27:08 Big Show
30:36 Austin Aries
32:05 Eve Torres
34:30 Dean Ambrose
36:28 Charlotte
37:49 Roman Reigns
39:25 John Cena & Nikki Bella
40:35 Samoa Joe
43:07 Corey Graves
44:51 Dana Warrior & Her Girls 
46:18 Pat Patterson
48:05 Carmella & Big Cass
49:26 The Godfather
51:29 Gallows & Anderson
52:09 Aj Styles
54:58 Randy Orton
56:23 Shane McMahon
57:58 Bayley

(credit to Davis in the comments on YT for the time stamps and WWE Super Stars)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

DDP did good in the daughters department. Those are 4 attractive young ladies.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Movement said:


> IT'S DAMN TRUE


Thanks for putting that image back into my nightmares.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> You'd know I'd like to take this opportunity to thank my role model, Jesse The Body. And I'd like to thank all the women of the world...whose days begin and end...with sweet thoughts of "Ravishing" Rick Rude.﻿


- Vic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Rick Rude's daughter is smoking hot holy shit. Gotta ask what was it that fan yelled while they was on stage? It sounded like someone yelled "Your sisters hot" to Rick's son because he laughed and she said "Thank you".


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Only Kurt Angle could have "You Suck" chants at the Hall of Fame and have it be a chant of respect lol

Also DDP's speech was speech of the night, so inspirational.


----------



## TheRollinsShow (Apr 1, 2017)

Really enjoyed DDP segment and eric Bishoff


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone see KO in the crowd? I saw Sami quite a bit.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

DDP had a nice speech, i also liked Beth's speech. I do feel that Angle should have had longer speech but maybe he wanted to keep it short.

lol @ that jab at Heyman from Bischoff :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Surprised Teddy didn't mention the Skyscrapers.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

DDP's speech was awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This HOF class was hands down one of the best ceremony's there ever was. It was a joy and a privilege to watch it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I was there live, and it was interesting that quite a few of the people on the floor left at some point during the show and didn't return.

First, after Goldberg got booed, he looked PISSED. Don't know if he was leaving anyway after being shown on camera, but he stormed out after getting booed.

Eric LeGrand's football buddies left the moment his speech was over.

I was sitting right near Corey Graves, and he left right before the Warrior Award, I believe, and never returned. Strange, given how much he's gushed over Kurt Angle returning to WWE.

Also, fuck the majority of the crowd there, man. Too many people trying hard to get themselves over with chants and yelling out random comments. I had great seats, but it was ruined slightly by two English guys right behind who reeked of beer and yelled obnoxious shit throughout the night.

Great HOF otherwise though. Loved DDPs and Angle's the most, but the Beth Phoenix induction was a pleasant surprise. I enjoyed it, name drops and all. Then Edge!

Side note: Beth looked shocked that we all knew Adam was Edge, haha


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Molly Holly looked amazing. Always to see former ladies in the audience. 

Pretty good show, turned off after Teddy though. Never been a fan of Angle.

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

It's so cool it ran past what the PVR recorded and the network isn't working for me. Fuck.


----------



## TheRollinsShow (Apr 1, 2017)

I actually got pretty emotional during some of these speeches 

DDP,Beths and when she talked about Edge..You can tell he is proud of her and loves her deeply

Great show


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Mrs Warrior is ugly as fuck.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Why on earth they had DDP go on first is beyond me.

Anyway, fantastic ceremony - the only induction I fast forwarded was the RnR Express. Everyone else's I fully watched [which is rare]. I LOVED DDP's induction - he was the first wrestling star I think I ever REALLY marked for, back in the mid 90s. And I've long been an advocate for him and his career - his speech was moving and brilliant. And he is a great storyteller. I loved that he name checked Hulk also. Even though it was his night and Easy E gave a brilliant induction speech, I was hoping that Jake and/or Scott would've been involved. Anyways, highlight of the night for me - easy. 

I got major goosebumps hearing Kurt Angle's theme again, though I did think his speech was a bit rushed - deserved inductee.

Beth - what a revelation! 2nd highlight of the night - brilliantly moving speech. 

The Warrior Award is just (w)weird.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy moly Alexa Bliss mom is hot as hell, even hotter than Alexa for my taste.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Angle's speech was so great. Dude stressed the importance of how you should not take yourself too seriously for the entire thing, and then proved his point by pouring milk all down his expensive suit at the end. I was literally clapping while watching it. One of the GOATs, no doubt.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Beth was the highlight for me. Class act. And looks like she could still get it done in the ring if needed.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I didn't see Paige or Del rio there. Has something happened?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Dana Warrior had the best speech for the second year in a row.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol wish they did this... It would have been hilarious.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

They need to downsize the arenas for these things. It was quite obvious a couple of the inductees were getting a bit pissed at being interrupted all the time. Beth Phoenix's speech, for me, was a complete shambles, with the constant interruptions and the stupid Edge thing. 

DDP's induction was brilliant. Along with Goldberg, he was my top WCW guy. He was like the WCW version of the Rock. Great story in life is you don't stop trying. 

Angle actually offered the best advice, especially to those that go out their way to fuck up. Tow the line and you'll get the rewards.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

This was my first time watching a full HOF ceremony and really enjoyed it. 

DDP's induction was awesome. Stories he and Eazy E told was good especially about Dusty and Savage.

Rude's was touching. He was one of my earliest favourites when I was a kid. 

Express, Cornette, Teddy delivered aswell.

Beth's speech (and Natalya's introduction) was one of the highlights of the night IMO. Just reminded how charismatic she was and still is today. She was larger than life woman wrestler. If she was in todays era damn. That balls of mentioning Chyna. One thing tho, she dropped too many names like Eve, K2, Candice but didn't mention Christy Hemme who was also there with them. That was weird. 

Kurt Freakin Angle once again showed why he is the absolute GOAT. Got massive chills from start to finish. Truly one of a kind figure in the business.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Hall of Fame ceremony is too long. I went out to dinner at 8:30 and returned a few hours later to watch Teddy Long in the middle of his speech. I'm glad I got to catch Kurt Angle's speech but c'mon.

DDP's speech was very inspiring. It made me reflect on what I can do better in my life. 

Also, the WWE needs to start throwing out the hecklers. There's a time and a place to cause the disturbance that a lot of these fans did. Let the honorees have their moment with some dignity and peace. You have Mania to boo whoever.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> This was my first time watching a full HOF ceremony and really enjoyed it.
> 
> DDP's induction was awesome. Stories he and Eazy E told was good especially about Dusty and Savage.
> 
> ...


She never worked with Christy Hemme.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

i think Rick Rudes son did a great job. way better of what i expected.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

DDP putting on an awesome speech and putting over the GOAT Hogan. :banderas

Hopefully talent listen to Kurt Angle's words about character.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

zrc said:


> She never worked with Christy Hemme.


I thought they were in OVW around the same time? I am too sure cause a wiki link is the only thing I found with a quick research.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I thought they were in OVW around the same time? I am too sure cause a wiki link is the only thing I found with a quick research.


I watched ovw back then and their paths never crossed. Beth was there with Katie Lea, Alicia Fox, Angelina Love, ODB, Serena, Rosa and the jobber ladies like SoSay and Melody. This was in 05 and Christy was on Raw and later Smackdown.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Jesus christ kurt angle was amazing, What a great guy and all round terrific human being.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

zrc said:


> I watched ovw back then and their paths never crossed. Beth was there with Katie Lea, Alicia Fox, Angelina Love, ODB, Serena, Rosa and the jobber ladies like SoSay and Melody. This was in 05 and Christy was on Raw and later Smackdown.


Thanks for the info man. 

BTW I meant 'I am not sure...'.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Watching the Red Carpet Show.... EVE TORRES GODDAMN LOOKS STUNNING!


----------



## TheRollinsShow (Apr 1, 2017)

And how about AJ smiling ear to ear. You can tell he was stoked to be there 

He deserves to be among the greats 

And haha Kurt Angle incredible


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

This HOF made me goddamn depressed, we are NEVER gonna get wrestlers, CHARACTERS, like Kurt ever again, and its not completely down to WWE's shit booking either.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Angle's speech brought back so many great memories


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

What I learned from the Hall of Fame is that Karl Anderson does in fact have a hot Asian wife!


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

You'd think Beth was a 40 year veteran who worked with all the greats.

She was around for a few years and wrestled the likes of Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelle. Apart from the Chimmel/Edge interlude they should've cut her mic and sent her home. She damn near put the crowd to sleep and had to use her husband to get over.

And ya'll think Nikki Bella is bad.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I just finished watching the Hall Of Fame and that might be the best Hall Of Fame ceremony I've seen...I dunno, I could just be saying that while I'm in the moment but I loved every speech, they were all great, and a lot of memories were brought back for me from the likes of DDP, Teddy Long and Kurt Angle's speeches even from the Warrior recipient when he was talking about his memories as a fan and how you'd go into school the next day, talking about what Austin did on Raw or whatever. Man, I miss those times so much. I also liked the advice Kurt Angle gave to the current roster about needing to work on their characters and give us character moments cause character is way more important than wrestling matches but I doubt they'll take the advice and even if they attempt to give us character moments and take chances like Kurt Angle did, you just know internet fans will rip into them, the moments and WWE cause wrestling fans have horrible standards now and take wrestling too seriously and want more focus on wrestling. This HOF ceremony brought tears to my eyes at many points during the show but it also makes me realize that we will never see great characters, wrestlers like DDP, Kurt, Teddy etc. and a great era like the Attitude Era/Monday Night Wars ever again. Only things I didn't like about the show were the disrespectful cunt fans towards Goldberg, Reigns, Cena. That crap shouldn't happen at the Hall Of Fame ceremony, it's a time to celebrate and pay our respects no matter how you feel about someone. Stop trying to make every WWE show about you. And I wish Austin had inducted Angle in instead of Cena. But apart from that, great Hall Of Fame and this is one of my favourite classes. So great seeing Kurt back home. Loved it.

:darryl


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Mister Abigail said:


> Mrs Warrior is ugly as fuck.


No.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Best wwe hall of fame yet


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Empress said:


> The Hall of Fame ceremony is too long. I went out to dinner at 8:30 and returned a few hours later to watch Teddy Long in the middle of his speech. I'm glad I got to catch Kurt Angle's speech but c'mon.
> 
> *DDP's speech was very inspiring. It made me reflect on what I can do better in my life*.
> 
> Also, the WWE needs to start throwing out the hecklers. There's a time and a place to cause the disturbance that a lot of these fans did. Let the honorees have their moment with some dignity and peace. You have Mania to boo whoever.


DDP pulled Kimberly when she was in her early 20's and he was in his mid 30's ,I think that's all you need to know about whether the man and his schtick is the real deal


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shishara said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT!*
> 
> Edge is her husband?
> Biggest swerve ever! hahahaha



I am wondering if there were more out there who didn't know this prior to that night....

They even have a daughter.


----------



## takermeetskane (Aug 31, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Angle rap :mark:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll be honest. I only cared enough to watch Beth and Kurt Angle. Now as far as the more touching speech goes, this goes to Beth. I LOVED her speech and had me marking out of the whole thing. Angle's speech reminded us that there is a lost art in the shows we watch today; having fun while performing. And the more you think about it, he's right. Out of the whole roster, only a few look like they're trying to make the best out of what they have and this shows. 

The roster we have today is indeed...full of nerds.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

InUtero said:


> DDP putting on an awesome speech and putting over the GOAT Hogan. :banderas


They should give him a Warrior award,too. Between DDP Yoga and giving Goldberg the only good match in his life, he has worked some miracles.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I thought I saw David Flair at the 'Hall Of Fame' sitting in the public/fan area. Did anyone else see this?

Perhaps he wasn't suited up enough to be in the WWE staff, family & friends area... or he just wanted to watch it with friends that were sitting there.

Not a great picture, I will try and go back and see if there is a better shot of him... I recall seeing him about 3 times.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I said I wasn't going to watch it just catch a few snippets but DDP just started the thing so damn well I was hooked. I did skip the warrior one but otherwise I thought it was fantastic.

However, I can't decide whether I like the crowd participation or not, I think its quite unique for an awards ceremony but they should only do so when prompted by the speaker and not just dive in all the time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I miss Tony Chimel 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

njcam said:


> I thought I saw David Flair at the 'Hall Of Fame' sitting in the public/fan area. Did anyone else see this?
> 
> Perhaps he wasn't suited up enough to be in the WWE staff, family & friends area... or he just wanted to watch it with friends that were sitting there.
> 
> Not a great picture, I will try and go back and see if there is a better shot of him... I recall seeing him about 3 times.


Are we talking about the same David Flair here?










The fatass in your pic and the above do not match at all unless David dyed his hair black, grew a stache & beard, and beat Samoa Joe and Rikishi in an Eating Contest. :lol


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Are we talking about the same David Flair here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was David Flair last Thursday at the unveiling of his fathers' statue in Orlando.

David dyed his hair black - Tick :lol
Grew a stache & beard - Tick :lol
Beat Samoa Joe and Rikishi in an Eating Contest - Tick :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't look like David in the crowd. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

All great speeches, but I appreciate Beth's the most for thanking everybody she could including Chyna, which gave me the feels.

I also appreciate McMahon for finally acknowledging Toots Mondt to help start the company. Before that according to revisionist history, it was all Jess McMahon's doing.

- Vic


----------

